# "Father & Son" Dodge truck build.



## -Hemi-

Guys,
Back when I was a teenager, I worked for a garage that you all by now should know! This same garage at that time, was trying to help me get a "first" car or even truck and I worked for it, the owner found me a '78 Dodge Power Wagon, W-100. I was all for it, and he simply wanted me to work for the cost of the truck for 2 weeks and the truck was mine to work on after hours, and so, I took his offer as it was thee only way I was gonna have a 16th birthday vehicle.

The truck was 4x4, it had a Mopar 360 in it. and was pretty solid body and frame! BUT upon checking the engine, it turns out that 360 was seriously "pounded" a lot of little things point that it was ran and used, with little to NO oil in the engine! ;-|

So, the owner, Don told me, we'll yank it, and see what I can find. I was agreeing to this as that 360 was never gonna last long knowing it had been used with little to no oil in it. The engine itself, needed both heads replaced, and had a soft wrist pin in the rotating kit, and I simply wasn't going to do all I wanted to do to it, and then risk the engine blowing for sure. So, about 2 more weeks AFTER this, the owner, Don, found a '69 Plymouth 440 "Super Commando" engine. Basically a 440, with a 4 barrel carburetor. Told me he can get it for me, if I agee'd to work yet another week, for the cost of the engine. SO, I got it. I at this point already owned the truck my 2 weeks of working for free were up! SO, it was in to this that far and Don, always treated me good kid or not.....

Was a bit of work to get that engine into the truck, but we did it, I only ever got to "test" drive it, as I could run 2 miles up the road, and back from meing an employee to the garage on the very out skirts of my home town, 4 houses away from where I grew up in Pennsylvania.

So, this model, is going to be built, as my truck would have been when it was done, and I had my drivers license!!!!! Not a lot of "building" just Mopar stuff Don had given to me over the time this truck was being built, road worthy, however you want to look at it. SADLY, I never did get it road worthy, as one day were were working on a '68 or '69 Chevy Camaro, the truck was outside parked along the road, in front of the garage in the late winter and a 4 door Chevy Celebrity came down the road flyin hit Anti-skid on the road and T-boned my truck! Sadly totaling the truck, BUT never hurt the 440 in it. SO Don & I both tried to buy the truck back from the insurance and they (hers) would NOT sell it to me or him.......Why? Well thats where Don & I both got a good lesson, that engine we had in the truck the 440 4 barrel out of a Plymouth wasn't what we thought! The block number indicated this motor was a 440 Plymouth Interceptor! AND WAS FULLY in tact from the '68 or '69 Plymouth Fury it came out of with all the "Interceptor" parts in the block, Cam, all that, it was all there...... With it coupled to a 4 speed Mopar transmission! So were S.O.L. on getting it back due to this fact! With that all said, now off to the model..... More explaining to be done with the pictures of this whole story as the kit unfolds!










Now as you all know, I'm a big "stock" builder no less. BUT this truck model will be built as I had it started.....

The engine before it went into the truck, was repainted the same color it originally was.....Mopar Engine Turquoise. BUT upon getting this engine in the truck Don himself came to me one day with a box, while I was sanding on the roof of a car in the shop to be painted, poked me in the arm pit with this box that had valve covers in it, pretty much NEW ones, I was like Don, those on the 440 are OK, I don't need new ones. Hes like take them, I have had these things and since you got an engine for them, there yours......

Pretty much NEW stock 440 valve covers, BUT, they were chromed OEM parts! 8D I got to say, I was a happy camper!










The belts are only "posed" on the front, I got a little ways to go on the engine yet!










I got to replace the oil filter and mount, on my trip down south, and got home, I somehow managed to knock it off and lost it, but I can say here I am not hurt on it, as I wasn't feeling it all that much so, bad things sometimes happen for a reason, I'll replace it with a bit better done detail (was a gluebomb part!)



















Then Don suggested, I remove the stock Carter AFB or AFC carburetor off the engine due to its age and replace it, which I did, got the transferring plate to mount a Carter Thermoquad in its place (better winter starting), which with the stock carb it did start hard, the Thermoquad once jetted right started the ole 440 with not even a grind start over the winter I worked on it like the Carter AFB or AFC carb did.....I was glad I did it! The last picture, shows the Thermoquad in place and fuel supply line going to it with filter!

More to follow right after these short messages! ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then while I been at it, I got to really looking at the frame to see what I was facing.....










Took this frame----^

It was to a complete '78 Dodge Little Red Express truck kit, and began designing it to be a 4x4 truck. the Little Red Express from Dodge was a 2x4 truck. So, as you all know me, that had to change!

I got to making my own front end, suspension, rear end, steering, shocks, you name it......

This is how that all turned out:










Top of the inner fender wells painted black, to match the truck, and glossed! You can see a bit of work I did under them with the suspension too!










A VERY good shot of the front suspension, most of it is scratch built! The pumpkin on the rear is thee only true kit part, other then the leaf springs! They are not to this kit, from from some other kit! I made everything else, the shocks are partly kit parts, but again no to this kit, and not from the same kit, as the mounts were cut off something as the shocks themself were off something else. The "coil overs" I made myself to fit over the modified shocks you'll see a bit closer in a minute!

The entire "steering", is scratchbuilt! The tie-rod ends were a necklace part I bought from Hobby Lobby, and I think they look pretty good too! (I have to say I was surprised they worked and looked as well as they do! Metal too! The rods are all metal! glued into holes into the tie-rod ends! That actually lead to the bell crank on the power steering part out of my loose parts collection of parts! 

I also had to modify the motor mount to hold the new engine as well! Left "stock" the motor sat oddly in it, so......










Notice the BIG tires, the real truck had these, but were never on the truck, as it was easier to roll around with the beater tires and rims that came with the truck. Don, the owner of the garage found nice rims he had for a Dodge that fit without issue! SO.....gave them to me, and I got the tires on the rims at least and the 4 of them in the bed of the truck with a spare rim to make a real full spare tire with! Also notice the front brakes! Was NOT disk, this truck had drum brakes on all 4 corners!

This also shows a really good picture of the shocks, that I also salvaged from the garage. Coil-overs.....










Fuel tank was replaced, with a better one and treated, this is shown too...... Not that it really "needed" being replaced, BUT Don yet again, had a way better in good shape one that bolt right up! Gave that to me too!










A good shot of the big 4x4 tires I had, they're not 100% exact to what I had, but the size is real close, and the tread too is damn near the same! With chrome aluminum "slot" type rims.....

Also shows a bit of "stance" too, being a 4x4, and a Power Wagon, it was a high setting truck, to start with, did not need any sort of "lift" as it sat plenty high already, so I left that alone on the real truck, the trick was making it have close to that same stance as the real one did!

More to follow after these brief messages!  stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then you see how all this is coming together.....I thought I'd get the rear end together (somewhat) and try to get a look at the trucks "stance" I got it did tho, it looks GREAT! Tires are resin models I had, and rims well, were pretty much the same rims that the Little Red Express truck came with! They aren't exact, as they're for a 2x4 truck, and my real one was 4x4, but they're close enough for me at this point........... I'm honestly surprised, I'm even able to make this truck happen NEVER MIND 2 of them....As my Dads truck I have not started yet, BUT it will be placed within this same build.... As he owned one at the very same time I did! Both trucks tho, were 4x4, mine was raised or well looked as tho it was, and his wasn't, it was stock height stance and stock tires on it, with stock steel "spoked" rims. And naturally mine being a step-side bed truck, his was a Sweptline "Straight bed" truck......

Pics of the stance:



















With engine setting in place!!!!!










NICE under side clearance on everything engine, tires and rims, height, you name it it all looks damn near spot on to what my real truck was....... Sadly tho, I have but one picture of this truck in real life, and i can't seem to find the damn thing! As its not a digital picture! I find it, I'll have my wife scan it for me at the library at some point to post it with this build!










A bright shot of the bed in place.....



















And just a few extras. This is where I'm at for now...... More to come as I'm able and have made some sort of progress, the frame tho is damn near done! I have to get the brake line mounts made and in place as well as the rear end in place and then detail the thing right up to go along with the rest of my builds being super detailed!

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

I got the front brakes and brake connections set up. I have yet to do some more but..... All in good time!










Showing a bit of brake line shaped and added to the frame for the front axle. I had to make my own fittings to the lines, as seen the lines to the wheels are hose, and otherwise have fitting through the frame, to a hard line that goes to basically a brake line/flow manifold, that sits on the frame just below the master cylinder on the firewall.










Same sort of view just a bit more shown! That longer line on the right side of the frame is the brake line to the rear axle! 










A bit more detail shown of the same bit, the manifold and all its connections seen here!










Right side up view this time. The brake line manifold is mounted right to the top of the shock mount! Makes it a bit easier to add the brake lines from the master cylinder this way! This also allows the motor to be in place or removed with the parts! JUST MAKES clearance here (It really is a tight fit!) As the engine is a 440 Mopar big block!!!!










Showing a bit of the steering parts I added to the kit. This was a FUN one to do, but looks good!










Shows a bit more details and is a bit clearer to see what was added here...... 

Thats all for now folks! More to come as I have made progress! 

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

So how about a little update? For the Day as it is, 4-26-16. HAPPY HEMI DAY! I'll begin with the frame work and firewall on the truck. I added the details to the firewall, as well as the brake lines to the master cylinder. 



















Then, a little work went into the fuel tank and added details for such.










Fuel lines, with fittings, supply and return.

So then now that the frame is pretty much done inside the engine compartment, around the engine where it will set, lets add the engine!














































In these pictures, you can see, the alternator wires, to the coil, and the red one to the battery, the red one will follow along the radiator core support to the battery, the blue wire is to the coil, and into the firewall for the dash electrics. THEN you can see the wiper motor wiring, as well as the heater motor wiring, as well as the places all the battery cables will be going as well. THEN if you look at the engine, I got power steering lines to the power steering, I got the heater hoses going from the engine to the heater, WITH fittings as well. I also went as far to add fittings to the brakes master cylinder, as well as the steering shaft u-joint, that goes to the power steering from the steering wheel inside the cab.

More to follow, right after these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, Being this model was started from a stock kit of the Little Red Express, truck, that truck was a 2 wheel drive truck, and my truck that I'm modeling here as a replica, was a 4 wheel drive truck, I had to come up with some extra parts! One of such, being he transfer case. This was a GREAT detail, and needed a little "changing as it wasn't meant to be on a Dodge, BUT with a little work, I made it happen AND built the mounts to hold it as well! 










This part, was made to have the pumpkin of the front axle to the drivers side of the truck where as the actual Dodge truck had the front axle pumpkin to the passenger side of the truck. SO I had to make some modifications to the whole set up as well as the front axle, too, was scratchbuilt, using some existing parts I had laying around! 

With this all in place, I think it looks pretty good and going from memory, I think I am getting the look on the model that I had on the actual real truck!










Thats it for now. a lot of little details that doesn't look like much in the big picture, BUT thats allowing that much closer to finishing the model itself! 

ENJOY for now!


----------



## -Hemi-

Well a little further on this..... I got the front exhaust in place to the mufflers, that in itself was a trial to get the pipe bent correctly to fit! BUT thats how it was, or close too how it was on my real truck as when I got the truck I knew and so did the garage owner (he got it for me) that it needed new exhaust so...... Thats what it got!










This shows that it also got the front drive shaft as well, as the exhaust pipes had to go in first, to then be able to add the custom made/fitted drive shaft!










Same thing different angle of view!










Showing that the red mufflers were placed side-by-side to then be able to run the exhaust within the frame rails as the model had "stacks" which were running the mufflers outside of the frame rails under the the floor board/pan and just inside the rocker panels of the cab on both sides. My truck didn't have "stacks" so that was all not needed and really, I wasn't impressed with the mufflers the kit supplied as these used were closer to what I actually had on the real truck!










Showing the rear most part of the mufflers having been drilled to take the new formed tail pipes..... I have yet a little paint touch up to do BEFORE the pipes are bent to go in place. 










"above" pic, without the bright flash of my camera, to allow some less "flash" and to let the details be seen instead of flashed over..... As the paint is bright, added with the flash hides a lot details I find at times.....

I also have yet to add the rear differential as well, as it has to have the exhaust pipes "in-place" before ANY of that can be added as I am not fond of "fishing" pipe through all that when it can wait till the end and save me some frustration trying to get it all in place AND this allows me to add pipe hangers, and any other small details without a lot of trouble!

Stay tuned more to come as progress is made!


----------



## -Hemi-

So to continue on....... John got the exhaust tail pipes on the truck frame! Lookin' good I gotta say!










If you look closely to the rear suspension, where the axle would be placed, center of the leaf springs you can see a Testors "rubber" colored wire, this is the rear brake hose to go from the cross pipe on the rear, to the hard pipe mounted to the cross members of the frame. Look a bit closer even still, you can see the mount for that on the cross members as well as the fittings!










A different view. You can see the rear brake line coming out from behind the fuel tank, going to the mount, where the hose fittings are, that would be to the hose thats headed for the cross pipe on the rear.

Also seen in these pictures is the exhaust pipe work I done. Notice the pipe hangers in various locations. ALL pre-bent to fit the location its placed in, as the real truck would be if I still had it.










Looking at the whole frame from the rear, seeing the hose for the brakes, in the center of the frame. As well as the way the exhaust pipes were ran. The black exhaust pipe hangers show up well here!










A slightly different view..... I left the ends of the pipe "long" for the finish of the model as I will have to bend the pipes down from behind the hanger to get past the bumper once in place, and then "tips" to be made and added when all said and done, that will be the last details added to the model when its all done!

Now that the exhaust is in place, I can move on to get the rear end in place as well as the rear drive shaft, and suspension completed! 

Stay tuned more to follow after these short messages......


----------



## -Hemi-

So as I said, short messages! LOL  It was going together so well last night, I kept going!!!!! 










As you can now see, the rear axle in place, as well as a custom fitted drive shaft that wasn't painted in this picture and the following ones BUT is removable! IF you look, you can see that there is 2 telescopic aluminum pipes that slip together, just like a real 4 wheel drive truck and even most rear drive cars, the drive shaft is slipped to have a section slip into another section, for suspension adjustments when in motion. I make my drive shafts much the same way! AND it allows me to play with different placement scenario's to see which way "fits" better to the part(s).....










Rear view, to show the details from the up-side-down frame and that little brake line hose leading to the rear end pumpkin.....










From the other side.....










A shot from above down-on to show the over-all of the frame...... 

A LOT of details and some yet to go! I have yet to add rear shocks, just like the front ones, they too will be coil overs as the real truck I had, was equipt with. (Came to the garage owner that way) and were in pretty good shape, so I left them on the truck and this model will reflect that! I have to pull out the shock supply to see what I may have and or to see if I might have to build my own from tubular plastic thats telescopic due to the nature of this build, the stock kit supplied shocks won't be long enough to go from the bottom of the rear axle to the bottom side of the beds floor boards, so...... We'll see! This all will happen later tonight! But as of this posting, the drive shaft is now painted, glued in place, and ready for shocks to be added!

Thats all for now folks! More to follow when more is completed!

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

OK so a bit more to add to this build. I got to thinking I took pictures of the drive shaft work as well as the underside details BUT this was done when the drive shafts were unpainted! As well as a good "stance" of the over-all frame. So, with that said, have a look:










Pretty good shot of the passenger side front corner and to show the trucks height as well as the tire details! Looks pretty good!










A good under side shot of ALL the underside details I added! 

Also a good picture showing the custom made exhaust and hangers, as well as the custom made drive shafts too, with a custom fitted transfer case...










Head-on shot of the front showing the engine missing the fan, and radiator core support as well as radiator, that part was curing when this picture was taken and is almost ready to go onto the frame! I have a little detailing painting to add and some extra detail to put into the build! 










Like the real truck this is following that I owned awhile ago, I had added chrome differential covers to it. The front one can be seen here, as I had chromed the pumpkin cover, and all the steering and tie-rod ends are scratch-built to fit the truck as well as the entire front axle! 










Picture of the rear differential, showing the chromed cover in it as well! Also seen here is the tail pipes left, "long" for bending down under the bumper when in place! This will allow me to adjust them as needed for the truck when that part is done (that part of the assembly will probably be the last detail I'll add), just before the truck is actually "complete"!!!!

So far, all looks GREAT, I have yet to get the interior started, its setting drying right now as I sprayed the common interior color and then when dry, will go back and detail paint what I can as well as add "carpet on the floor. My real truck was all black, with a tan interior, that was a real close match to the Little Red Express trucks, as the interior was removed for the original truck and replaced for a cab that simply had a good tan interior, better then the one that came with my truck when I bought it, and the interior I put in the truck was give to me just to get rid of as much as it that was useable, to then scrap the cab (was rotted out pretty bad) so, the interior however was used, but in way better condition then what was in my truck when I got it.

Thats it for now, more to come as progress happens! ENJOY!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Good to see you back, *Hemi*, and back at it! The truck looks great, excellent detailing as usual! How did you bend up the exhaust? I'm still debating on whether to make mine out of plastic or aluminum. The last time I tried heating and bending the aluminum I just ended up making a horrible mess out of it. Is there a trick to getting it to bend the way you want it without destroying the tubing?


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Whiskey! And yes, it is good to be back at it, and back here..... I can't tell you, a bit slow here, sure, but a lot more laid back at the same time!

As for the truck its been fun, I'm building this one from a real truck as you read I once owned!

The Aluminum tube, isn't tubing at all! Its decorative Aluminum Floral wire. I buy it at the local Dollar Tree for $1.00 for 6 feet, and normally it comes in a gold color, BUT I paint it.....

As for bending it, well thats pretty easy too, I do NOT "heat" it at all, tubing I may have too but this isn't tubing at all, so with a pair of floral bending pliers bought at Micheal's, bends it however I want really easy, and if you make a mistake "over-bend", or "under-bend" simply straighten out the bend and roll flat on your work bench and start over! It takes a bit of bending back and forth to make it "snap" off so, and even if that does happen a piece of heat shrink tubing, cut to the size of a pipe join and slide over the pipe and a second piece of Aluminum put in the other end heat shrunk to the pipe and just a little touch of CA to the under-side of the heat shrink tubing secures it and then paint to match that of the pipe and your back in the races..... I been buying this stuff for this very reason now for a while as it seems to be a decent size, for one, and 2 as I said it bends really easy! The "end" of my pipes, I drill a shallow hole into the end to look like an opening, and or make my own "exhaust tip" to affix to the end of the actual pipe.... which is what I'll be doing here, making my own exhaust tips from Aluminum tub, polished to shine and glued to the end of the floral wire exhaust pipe!


----------



## -Hemi-

OK as promised, I'd have some pictures of the recent posting of progress I made (I had to be in a good place to stop and get pictures!)

Anyway, the rear axle now has its shocks in place, they like the front ones were custom made, from existing model shock "mounts" to where they go on the axle, and then have the "barrel" or telescopic parts custom made from evergreen styrene, cut to fit, and had a coil over spring added that I also made with a spring mandrel in my lathe and spring wire guide.



















The pics here show them, quite well also shows the custom made angle iron brackets to connect them to the frame. The rubber grommet around the shock nearest the coil over spring is to be like the real ones that were on my real 1:1 truck at the time....










Slightly different view just a bit "over-head".










Same thing, just the frame setting on its wheels to show how they look as well as showing the chrome differential plate a bit better then the pics I took to depict it!

This actually "completes" the frame at this point, The next things to be done to the frame seen here is the added bumpers both front and back as well as the tail pipes bent down around the rear bumper, and "exhaust tips" added, BUT those details won't be seen till the very end and will be the completion of this particular truck model in the set!

Interior is up next! ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

OK, I mentioned it, now comes what I been doing with the interior of this truck. The real truck had a tan interior. In poor shape I might add, BUT working for the garge I did at the time, the owner Don told me if I needed or wanted anything for inside the cab to look in the "grounded" truck cab to what was a Little Red Express out back of the shop. So, me being me I did go and have a look, the cab was in pretty bad shape first thing I noticed but the interior from the outside looked to be in pretty good shape, (what I could see of it from a distance) as the windows all were wound up, and there was A LOT of under growth around it. So, back to the Garage I went, and into the office to talk to Don about what it take to get to the trucks cab, and if and what was in it that be of any use to me, (I was unsure), he told me, it was getting hauled up next to the garage the following Monday, as if I remember correctly this was on a Friday afternoon, OR Saturday, I can't remember exact, BUT come Monday morning, I was to come to the garage grab my chain saw and he'd have gas and bar oil ready for me and a weed wacker and some other tools to clear a pathway to it.....

Well needless to say, we got it out from where it was, up next to the garage, and able to get into the cab, and boy, let me tell you the cab was in some rough shape! It sat on the ground for what Don told me was at least 8 years, as they got a whole truck in and the frame was in half ways decent shape as well as the bed of it, the truck had hit something (large) as the front was mangled up a bit and rusty, whatever it hit, was high enough that it took out the radiator and grille but just missed the filler part that ran under the grille to the back of the top of the front bumper..... BUT the interior tho, was in pretty good shape! BETTER shape then the truck I was building, WAY better shape! Dash pad had a pretty good rip in it, so I left my original dash where in the truck, BUT the cubby hole cover was good mine wasn't and the seats were untorn ANYWHERE, so I took both of them as well as both interior door panels. As my trucks had a bench seat in it with rips EVERYWHERE or so it seemed at the time as well as the interior door panels on my truck wheren't "ripped" anywhere but were simply raty looking compared!

Now to get to making the model like this was in my truck, a few things may have been different, but I'm going from memory so not ALL may be 100% so..... But at this point, I'm good with that! 










A few things to point out here..... Notice that the cab has bucket seats, my truck originally didn't, BUT the donor cab had all that in good shape! The only difference I can recall was the seats..... Notice the seats have 2 different colors in it, both "tan" but slightly different shade, they were like that on the real thing, BUT the "center" grain runs length-wise on the seats seen here, on the real truck, if my memory serves me right ran side-to-side. I can live with the difference!

Then on the real truck, the gear shift to a 4 speed transmission had no gear shift knob, NEVER did and the donor truck didn't have one either, SO with a bit of modeler's license I took and added my own rendition, a "skull" gear shift knob. Thought that was a good way to add it in. The accelerator pedal on my truck was an unpolished aluminum "foot" NOT with any "tread" on it, but the detail I used, I think looks good! AND the the carpet, in my original truck it was tan, the darker of the 2, BUT the donor cab had good "black" cab carpet so I installed it, as there was no rips, or rot in it as the truck had when I got the truck I was building!




























showing the door panel details a bit better as well as the seats. That chrome strip you see is to the band that was like a horizontal door handle, my original truck had solid black ones, the donor cab had nice chrome ones that I musta polished on for an entire weekend at home before they went into the truck!










Then last but not least, looking as tho through the windshield. Showing the seats a lot better now..... ALSO, something else that was slightly different was the gear shift "shaft" my original truck had what looked to be a "blackened" shaft, NOT painted black mind you, but darkened metal. Was "OK" but just didn't stand up to the one in the donor truck, being chrome. Needed polished which I did and had just a little rust on the bottom end of it where it was connected originally to the donor trucks transmission, BUT wasn't to bad to clean up to make useable again and in working order, so that too got changed out!

Dash is next! Stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, with the interior of the truck posted, the missing part was the dash.....

On the real truck, all I replaced to the actual dash part was the glove box cover. As it was a matching, or sort of matching color, I was good to have one with NO rips or what I recall remembering a slice or something in the glove box cover, SO, it got that from the donor cab!

I also changed out the steering wheel, and column, as the one in my truck, was "OK" its just the donor truck had tilt steering, and a nice aluminum centered steering wheels! SO, while the truck was setting with no motor in it over a weekend, I added these parts by myself to be inspected come Monday morning as the garage opened for business. As the Owner Don had it a PA inspection station so.... -just before the truck was rolled outside to open up that bay for business that day!



















I left the dash keep its original chrome plates that went around the gauge clusters as those in my truck were actually the one of very few things in really good shape! Seen here I used BMF to add them. The gauges themself were black plastic, but because of how well the gauges turned out on the model I left them be BMF chrome as they show the details a bit better then I could have EVER painted them to be seen!










The model itself out of box, did not have a turn signal lever OR anything for a tilt steering lever, SO I made them to fit the column! One thing I also noticed with this truck, was the interior came with having a "automatic" transmission, NO clutch pedal! And thinking of it a bit, the engine itself came with a standard transmission! SO having said that, and my real truck being a 4 speed manual, I had to remove the single pedal for the brakes, and leave the gas pedal to add the chromed foot, BUT I have to make a clutch pedal, and a brake pedal and while I'm at it, I'm going to add in a emergency brake pedal as well! These have yet to be added! Granted, the interior is almost done as well. Once it is, this whole model will be sat aside to allow me to do the same sort of work to the truck that I'm modeling after my Dad's truck and that truck will as well be in this same thread! As when it comes to painting the 2 trucks cabs and beds, they can be done at the same time due to both truck being black! So really, I'm almost a 4th of the way done!

ENJOY more to come as progress happens!


----------



## -Hemi-

Well, to get the interior "completed" I had to make some parts, then make them fit the interior and add them as well as the dash.....

Well the parts, I made were as follows: brake pedal, clutch pedal (my truck was a 4 speed, manual), and last but not least, I made a emergency brake pedal. 

They then, had to be fitted (to length) to the dash, so that they weren't to close, to the floor pan but had 'travel space" behind them, for the illusion of movement. The pedal treads were done with tread in them, (a bit difficult to get the camera to lock onto the details near but, I tried..... SO then, after that were fitted, and painted, the dash, was ready to be added to the interior tub!










Not to shabby!

I also went on to add window winder knobs to the doors! (something more) to the model! I also painted the eyes of the skull shifter red!










Here you can see all 3 pedals with treads showing, that picture was a trick, within itself to take! 










Slightly different view, for the other side. This shows the eyes on the skull pretty good, as well as the down bars from/for each pedal I made from the back of the dash!










This one shows a few things, including the seat backs with the black "strap" that was in them (I had not added that to them till just before the dash went into place. The donor cab's seats had these, and it was OK I just wished to that interior there was a little more "black" in the door panels as besides the black strip in the dash, and the carpet, this was the only other black part in the whole truck interior. I thought then and I still think now, a little more "black" detail would have made that interior just a bit better looking BUT then, the whole exterior of the truck was gloss black with no striping so..... (I thought about it just a day before it was T-Boned, that it would have been AWESOME with a "Warlock" paint job, not that I got it painted as it was planned to be repainted but it never happened..... So, this model when done, it simply be "all black".....

SO, because the interior is done, and the frame is nearly done I have yet to add the radiator and core support and just a little wiring to that, then this model will be sat aside for me to pick up the one that will become the truck, my Dad owned! Speaking of, I have the engine picked out and partially assembled and the block painted, I have to get pictures of this as its going to follow right behind what would have been my truck!

More to come as it all comes further together! ENJOY!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Looking great* Hemi*! The tube is nice and sharp, great detail with the foot pedals and skull shifter!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Whiskey! Means a lot! Thanks for the compliment on the tubing, wait, I got another detail I got to add, but is a whole other one thats gonna be a fun custom part..... It was on the real truck, its just making it thats gonna be fun! Being it was a high setting truck, I had added "nerf bars" under both rocker panels. in chrome, those are gonna be a BLAST to make!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, it has been a few days, (A lot of outside work to be done this time of year and I've been doing a little....... "Spring Cleaning" in the shop, just ot make room for some changes, I have planned in ole Johns work area! (NEW work benches to be built), and rid of the old stuff, to make it a bit more "user friendly".....

With that said, I did however get a bit done on this model..... (Trying to move forward on it), as it was so close to having the frame completed, it wasn't funny.

I got the radiator, and core support painted, and some details added, BUT upon adding (or shall I say, "TRYING" to add the radiator to the support), I wasn't happy with its "fit". The radiator out of the box, just was to tight to the core support and just did not "sit" well with the stock kits way of adding it to the model. SO, I had a look to see what could be done, a simple yet effective "spacer" was needed and added out of Johns scratch building supply "left-overs" and it got the fit that was needed!










The red wire you see, comes directly OFF the Alternator, runs through an opening in the core support, across the front of it, to another opening that leads to the battery! 










Nice and "full" engine compartment! Needs a little dusting, but this is looking really well I have to say, I'm very pleased with it!










I'm not sure if I have mentioned, but......The valve covers, I chromed! Needless to say, the Alclad Chrome paint is GREAT, here you see a polished "Chrome flash" due to the use of the paint, as well as a quick camera flash, to show the shine! (In order to not get that "Chrome Flash" I have to take the picture with the flash on my camera set to "off" to show details..... Yes it is that shiny!










NOW to show the details with no flash! I custom made a radiator overflow tank, (kit did not have this part! I ran all the possible wires, and hoses, as well as added in hose clamps to the top radiator hose seen here as well as the lower one, having radiator hose clamps!










Another Chrome Flash, but with a little distance from the truck to the camera shows a bit better detail, as well as the shine! I'm so pleased at how this is all coming out right now.....










Without the shine, showing more details, other side..... Battery cables in place, I have yet to add an air cleaner, thats being worked on! As well as a hood "prop" that will remain with the truck at all times, open or closed, As well as a battery box, hold down bar that will cross the battery, (I made an actual battery box to hold it as well, that the kit did not have! You can sort of see it around the base of the battery!










slightly different angle!










Other side, showing a bit of detail on that side! I may add yet the decals of the fender tag, and some other warnings that were put on the inner fenders by the factory, I have to see what I have for such, IF I got no extra's these might be skipped, and sadly, I can't remember if we had them on the truck, or I removed them, its really been to long ago to remember such small details that didn't have a real meaning to the 1:1 scale truck when I was assembling it..... BUT we'll see what I have to add....just because! 

Enjoy, More to come as progress is made!


----------



## -Hemi-

Well as I mention in previous posts, all I had left to do was get an air cleaner done! Well, thinking of this, I actually had 2 different air cleaners for the real truck! BUT one was made for the truck to replace the original one that was sort of beat up, dented and just. not in good shape but worked.....

So, I made up one that came with the 440, when we got it and put the engine in, and was a double snorkel, type, but it was dented up, and not in real good shape, I tried to pound out the dents, and straighten it up a bity to make it look good but that air cleaner, for whatever reason wasn't taken care of and then I repainted it black as it was and taped off the factory "440 4 barrel" lettering on it, but, it wasn't in the best of condition either. SO, I kept it but had plans to replace it when something better was found.

This is what that factory air cleaner looked like:



















Nothing special really, just made it as close as I could get it from what I remember my real one being like, its not exact, but, its not perfect to say the least, so..... I'm happy with it! Now, to follow, Don found an extra one he had in a pile of junk he had ion a shelf in the garage, and it was a Edelbrock chrome one but the edges were normally it be polished and shine where pretty chipped up, scratched you name was tossed and moved around a lot. BUT, it was in better shape then that one I had that came with the motor! SO, he asks me if I want it, and I was like well, yeah! I paid him $10 for it, but thats OK, as a better looking air cleaner then the one that I had that came with the 440. That one, I painted the edge of the air cleaner the same color I painted the engine, to have them "match" but hide some of the flaws and chips and scratches in the tops edge..... And it did it well I have to say from remembering and looked good too! 

The model part, isn't exact, but its even closer the type air cleaner I made for the factory one, The model one has "Edelbrock" in a square marking in the air cleaner just the real one was "finned" BUT not as many as the model part shows, if I recall right. Looks good tho....



















Now without the camera chrome flash.....




























Without the chrome flash....

NOW the frame is done, the interior is done, this model has its time on the bench, time to have it sat aside and Dad's truck to be started, and pictures of that will follow! I'm doing these 2 trucks as a set, and will paint both at the exact same time, as they were both black exteriors so..... I want to get my Dads truck frame, and interior made up before I begin in on the body work and painting of..... That way, both trucks will be done within a day or so of each other!


----------



## -Hemi-

Now, as I have mentioned in a few postings during this build, my Dad's truck was next, to follow suit much the same manner as this one. WELL, a few slight differences between the 2 trucks. One, Dad's was a '79 Dodge Adventurer 150, 4x4. This truck had a Mopar small block in it, I myself can not remember if it was a 318-2 barrel, or a 360-2 barrel, or 360-4 barrel. I'm just NOT sure! The nice part is, stock from Mopar, the engines looked exactly the same from the outside! EVEN the carburetors! The Carter 4 barrel was the same as the Carter 2 barrel, the difference was inside, the 2 barrel had the locations "closed off" and no venturi's in it. Where that same spot was opened and had the venturi's in place for the 4 barrels! (Interesting) but that made them use the same common "casing"!!!! SO with that said, I began, getting the motor together, parts and such during the 2 last sessions on my truck only to begin building assembling that engine while awaiting decals to dry.














































OK, thats the Mopar Small block. I will not say what its gonna be till I know for sure, I have to ask around to make sure of this. BUT it won't matter TILL I do the air cleaner on it, OR the valve covers. I'm not sure if my Dad had used Chrome valve covers, OR left them blue stock! I also don't know what air cleaner it had so, I'm leaving that detail off till I know for sure (I have to talk to my uncle and cousin to find out as they both would know. I simply can't remember. I was to busy at the time working on my own truck so..... BUT, my Dad was always at my uncle's with his truck and doing stuff together on it, as they both were working on their trucks in my uncles garage, as my Dad had his, and oil changes and such regular tune-ups, and the uncle literally building a '70 Chevy C-10 at the time (I remember that truck pretty well, my cousin loved that truck!) BUT I have to talk with him to find all this out BUT I can get the start on it, to the point of "labeling" what the engine is, HECK, I don't even have the valve covers till I know for sure.

Needless to say, thats ALL I got for now, I have to do some talking on the phone before long to get this one under way to know what and where I'm going with it, BUT, thats a start, I can however get the frame going till then as thats going to require some time invested in it to get it to hold the engine anyway, so.......... I'm not 100% stuck on this build, or well till I at least talk to my uncle or cousin on Dad's Dodge back in the day!

More to come as progress is made!

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

Ok for all thats following along, here are those pictures I promised!

Now as you read with my typed "update", I was removing parts from a glue bomb, frame, to have the needed 4x4 suspension for this truck. WELL that frame so far so good, has supplied me with both front leaf springs, and axle, as well as partial "steering" parts (I'll be doing some custom work), on the steering detail as I did on the frame thats going under my truck in this build.....

ANYWAY, the donor frame for the model was/is gonna be used else where on another build due to it being "styrene" my Dads truck however being bone stock, can use the more difficult frame to work with thats resin for strength sake..... (the styrene frame will have MAJOR modifications to it), for the truck its going to be used in (my Railroad truck) that you'll see again in the future!

So, without further ado, heres that glue bomb frame I was salvaging parts from:




























Firstly, if it had been "painted" it would have made severing the parts a bit harder to do, BUT this junk frame looked as tho the whole truck was assembled with no paint! (In my favor!) BUT, wasn't a complete truck when I got it, all I got is what your about to see!

The front suspension isn't in to bad of shape! I can work with it. I did however remove the tie rod, going from side to side, the crank journals to make the wheels "steer" were left in place, I think I can work with them, we'll see. I also noticed A LOT of glue seams needing "filed" smooth, that will be seen in just a few pictures! BUT upon severing this front suspension, one of the leaf springs broke, (I knew it would I noticed the crack looking at the frame at one point so...) I was ready for it, and armed with Tenax 7R!

So, then this is what the parts looked like being removed:










Can't even tell where the leaf spring WAS broken! Anyone see it?

This same frame ALSO donated to me the rear suspension, it however was in much worse shape! REMEMBER this "donor" frame will be extremely hacked up in the end, BUT its going to be used in another extreme build when this Father & Son set are done! The styrene will make the glue joints easier to do, and much stronger, Dads truck however is bone stock, I won't need to do any "lengthening" to it to keep the frame straight or strong so..... The hardest part on this one will be adding the inner fender wells! THOSE will come from a "Little Red Express" truck NEW frame, that would have gone under the truck originally! With a short step-side bed!










The back suspension, BOTH leaf springs were broken in 2 places, and the rear wasn't EVER glued really well. AND upon removing the drivers side leaf it came loose from the rear. (NOTHING was glued real well on whom ever assemble this truck when it was now.....

Coming up next, is the "NEW" resin frame! Stay tuned! More to follow these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

OK, so now you all have seen the "Donor" frame, and the fun I had with it.......... NOW comes that resin frame all that removed, and rebuilt suspension will be going on!










EXACTLY the same frame, BUT its missing a few vital parts, It needs a gas tank, and both inner fender wells. Other then that it looks just like the frame thats in the Little Red Express, only longer! And missing details, this particular frame however, like I have mentioned, is resin! SO, who ever "cast" it, didn't do to bad, but, I need to add inner fenders (I think they removed them, to make molding easier!) BUT, the fuel tank the master copy NEVER had it.... SO, as if I remember correctly that was an added part in the kit (you had to glue it in yourself!)










A few resin mold "bubbles"? -YEP, thats one way to tell resin from a glance!










The "engine bay" in the frame, needed "opening" was a fine thin sheen of resin here, like an onion skin, this was made with a 2 part mold! Thats where the 2 separate parts, separated! (say that 3 times fast!) As you can see, I also had to open the little section behind that transmission cross member as well. Along with I had added a "pad" to mount the trans mission too, as the original truck had a half breed 360 - 440 in it, and the transmission was a bit.................bigger in diameter so, I needed something to bring the tail shaft up on the transmission, and I had to get the front mounted as the stock engine mount (just like my other frame in this build, would not work "as-is" so.....










I have to make 2 completely different engine mounts per truck due to one being/having a Big Block in it "Mopar 440" and then the current one having a small block in it, "Mopar 360" SO, yep its the same way in real life too the mall block engine mounts are a bit longer and a bit more, pushed up, to meet the block, where the big blocks were pushed down to meet the block in about the same manner, just higher on on and lower on the other due to "deck height", the mounts weren't on the same "plane" from the big block to the small block and they compensated this by length and placement of the mounts on the truck frame!










Over-all look of the frame upside-down!

Notice closest to you lowest part of the picture, that frame rail, NO gas tank attached to it!? The truck this was molded from, I am not sure if it came with a glue on detail part, or simply did not have a fuel tank on the frame rails, (IT certainly could have been behind the seat! BUT I'm not 100% certain on that so.... I KNOW where the step-side tanks were however (I've owned several), and got one even today.....










Just the other side! This picture is the one that would show how the tank would be again the furthermost away frame rail!

A few more to follow, STAY TUNED!


----------



## -Hemi-

SO..... I got the suspension on the way, I got the frame almost ready for it, and then it comes down to "stance" this was and has got to be a STOCK height truck, thats how my Dad had his THAT I do remember, Problem being, is will it work? I kept as much as I could "stock", BUT could I pull it off with the tires and rims I had? NO, I got a bit more help from yet again Vince! (Thanks man, you have not idea how much hide you been saving!) LOL

He sent me these:










The 4 in-line tires are those Vince sent to me..... These are the best ones for the size I recall and my uncle speaking about over the phone the other night. The "singled out one" is ratty, and will be used NASTY side hidden as a spare tire! -Just to get rid of the thing! Its the only one I have and its plenty good on one side for a spare!

Then, I haven't mentioned rims..... They too were traded to me by Vince!



















These rims, well IF my memory serves me right, they seen 3 or maybe even 4 Dodge trucks my Dad owned! WHY he loved them, I could not tell ya, BUT I know he did..... I know at least once he had them sand blasted, and powder coated! Never to need much upkeep after that, they STILL exist today, on the '84 Dodge Power Ram my cousin got that was also one of my Dads trucks! (thats how he got the rims!) My Step-Mother sold the truck to him AFTER Dad passed this past spring. As 8 vehicles is about 5 to many for her! LOL I just wished I was closer, I probably have that truck too I lived closer! BUT they were white, gloss white on a gloss black truck. They had I believe a red and blue stripe in them originally till Dad had them powder coated then those were gone, but.... they still looked pretty good!

THEN, last but not least.....










A picture of the cab, and the straight bed..... This is what Dad's looked like..... Imagine it black, 4x4, stock height, white spoke wheels, stock tires, and if I can find something once in awhile a bed cover NOT a "tarp" but like a top over the bed, with whatever you can imagine in the thing he was ALWAYS hauling stuff for himself or others so..... At times seems as tho he stored things for short periods of time too.... In the summer however the bed got cleaned out, and the top was removed, and used to haul but not to "store" for any length of time. -Thats a part, I'm not sure ANYONE makes (at least I haven't seen any)

Thanks for looking and following for those out there following this thread! More to come when I'm able!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

Interesting build you got going here. :thumbsup: You don't see many people doing the old Dodge trucks. I even got my Mom checking out this build. She's a Dodge truck nut ! It's all she's owned for many years.
And those white spoke rims were popular back in the day. I used to have an old Ramcharger with the same rims. I think it was a 77 or 78.


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Don! This build has been on my "To-Do" list for awhile and now, I'm kinda racing time as I want to have BOTH trucks done in time for Fathers day to honor my Dad and his love of auto's and he loved that truck..... Sadly, theres a bit of a story behind it, he lost this particular truck to a flood.... He used the insurance money on the truck, to buy the one I mentioned that my cousin now has. 

Granted, the rims, they were in fact, popular, don't you know it!? BUT all the trucks my Dad had bought, came with steel wheels with some sort of hub cap, or a whole whee4l cover. This wasn't his way, but for what he paid to get the truck he wasn't gonna argue! SO, one of the first trucks that he got (that I remember) came with those white spkoe rims. he loved 'em, WAS thee LAST time, he ever bought a truck with them on it! SO, when the truck was taken to have "winter treads" put on, he used the steel wheels for winter..... (didn't want to ruin those white spoke wheels he had!) SO, with that he ALWAYS had a steel wheel set, with winter tires and the white spoke wheels for summer. WHEN the flood hit, and took this truck it had the steel wheels on it! EVERY truck after that, was fitted with these same single set of white spoke wheels! His last truck, a '84 Dodge Power Ram, ALSO ran on those same spoked wheels! -This is the truck my cousin got right now! This meaning that single set of 5 rims (EVEN the spare!) was seen and driven on at least 4 trucks, that I know of, ALL Dodge! One being a Ramcharger he owned for a short time.

So with the model, had I not been able to find the white spoke wheels, that I did, I would have settled for steel wheels to look as Dad had it during the winter months in Pennsylvania! ....and it would have still been authentic that way!

And no, you don't see many doing these old trucks, they're damn near impossible to find.... and when ya do, the person wants an arm and a leg for them (I can't tell you what I got traded into this single Dodge truck to make this happen!!!!!) SADLY however, I'd love to find the matching cab. as the trim on the bed was what was on my Dads truck and the Little Red Express truck kit that I'm using for a lot of the cab parts, doesn't have that same trim..... I'm trying to think up a way to create what the cab is missing, to match that on the bed...... Gonna be a fun one!


----------



## -Hemi-

SO, with the weather being NIICE out its been difficult getting "A LOT" done on any modeling but I did manage a little bit.....

I got to looking at that old Donor frame, that I'm trying to save as its styrene for my Railroad truck build as I'll be doing extensive frame work to it for that model, BUT I was more interested in the suspension to go under my Dads '79 Adventurer 150...... SO, I seen that the crude steering details they at MPC made way back when, it was good for the time back then, BUT, I thought I could improve upon it....

Went from this:










Removed from the styrene frame.....










Better view as the part itself. I think that steering tie-rod, could be improved in detailing so, I went on to do a bit more then just replace the missing "rod" MPC had originally with the part.

Heres what I made it to be:










Right side up, removed from the leaf springs, for detailing and height adjustment. I also added the drag link that would connect to anther rod that goes to the power steering, this detail wasn't even one the model, I made it myself, and added it from pictures of a real Dodge Adventurer truck! -It is a bit different from what I had in my Power Wagon! I knew there would be differences, BUT I tell you all, theres a bit more building these 2 trucks then I ever thought in the beginning, more then just the exterior, and interior...... AND even the motors!










Notice, I removed a bit out of the mount where the rear mounts to the leaf springs! to lower the stance a bit, as my Dads real truck didn't appear "lifted" and left this part of the model alone, it would have made the truck look "lifted" BUT, it also wasn't "lowered" either, altho, thats what I've sort of done here, is lowered the trucks frame and body over the tires.... NOT a "low Rider" but more of a family truck sort of height!










Same front axle, flipped over looking at the bottom! I got to paint this thing an getting it ready BUT I may as well get as much detail on it as I can before it gets painted!

More to follow right after these short messages! ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

So as I mentioned, I didn't get "A lot" done, BUT what I did get done was pretty intense. I got the front axle ready for paint, and some more details, BUT I also got the tires on rims, and some detail done to them as well!










White spoke wheels, on the times as I pictured earlier..... Looks really good! I got to add chrome lug nut bolts yet and the front set of wheels needs to have some sort of lock-in, lock-out hub assemble done to the rim but other then that the set of 4 look really good! (I have to also make a spare), BUT with a white steel wheel on it! -Which is coming too! I got a spare steel wheel to use, I just got to do a little detail work to the wheel and then paint it white!










A little different angle and a bit closer.....










NOW comes the fun! Flipped over tires! Top 2 side-by-side are the front tires, and the lower 2 side-by-side are the backs! The top 2, have disk brakes, (rotors) as you can see, with calipers, the rotors, and calipers I MADE! The caliper has a hole drilled in it to except the brake line and fitting! BOTH sides drilled to have the caliper behind the axle center, as the real one would have!

Then you can see the rear tires with DRUM brakes, Again, the DRUMS I MADE! I have yet to drill them for the brake line and fittings!










Being "pre-made" these ALL will be "directional" to the truck! I want to get the wheels and tires on the axles this time BEFORE the axles are mounted ot the suspension, to adjust the height of the truck accordingly to what my Dads would have been! Building this way, will allow me to do that, AND add as much detail as I can just like I did my model of the truck I was building way back when.....

Next part to be handled is the rear axle! A bit of work needs done before I can get to where I am on the front!

Thats it for now! More to come when I'm able, ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

A few more "updates" on this build..... Not much, but something, something meaning a bit of "small" 

details ready to go! I too kit upon myself, to make my own "power steering" on this model just I did on 

my truck in this build, as the kit, neither of them, came factory or stock with such, and me, being me, I 

LOVE details, so I just HAD to add it! With that being said, a part that came from the stock pil 'O parts 

I got, I salavaged the lower power steering, that leads to the drag link.










Granted, as you can see the white is the power steering "housing", thatn I had to remove the steering 

shaft from one end, and make it go on the other (NOT added here), withthat, I needed to make the drag 

link, which is that metal "dog bone" detail seem here as well as "pin" it to the steering box, and have 

some sort of "spacer" as well, which is out of a necklace kit I bought for numerous detailing uses.... 

Fittings, spacers, you name it.










Same thing different view. To show "depth" of the detail in itself. It will be mounted OUTSIDE the 

drivers side frame rail! As you'll see. Remember this truck is a bit different from the common "Power 

Wagon" we all know and love!

I got a bit done/added to on the frame as well. I went and am still working on the rear suspension to get 

it "level" as it was all broken up.... NOW however its being done with heat! As they're solidly, mounted 

in place on the frame for the rear axle! BUT, I got to thinking AFTER mounting the rear leaf springs, 

what about the transfer case!? Hows that going to "sit" on a "low" 4x4 truck? As the actual model itself, 

seems to have been "lifted" and I brought it back down to "family 4x4 truck" standards.... I did NOT want 

the transfer case to sit so low that it was barely offthe ground, BUT to sit in such a way, it wasn't to 

far up in the frame to cause alignment problems to the cab with the interior tub. SO, I got to looking a 

bit and needed to make some more modifications, to the frame.










The dark gray part is the transfer case mount. The whole square inside the frame rails, and the
webbing" between the cross members had to be removed. As I needed the thickness of the frame to get the 

new transfer case mount in it! And "high" enough to look right. I even went as far to relocate the 

transfer case "cross member" mount, to the HIGHEST location of the locating blocks on the insides of the 

frame rails. To look as an "angle" mount from the cross member part of it, (if any of this makes sense)










Then while messing, I went to "sturdy" up the rear leaf springs. These things were/are brittleas they're 

old, and I MEAN OLD, and were from a Glue bomb I mentioned I got for mere parts.










A LOT of little things, to allow me to move on to the bigger things.....

MORE to come just after these brief messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

Now, a LOT of really little work all on one sub-assembly of the truck. The front axle! Brake lines, hard 

line and hose and fittings, you name it. I made my own front disk brakes with added calipers from another 

glue bomb I had.... All to be put together on this truck to make it look the part. Just like my Power 

Wagon, earlier in the build, I had to make A LOT of the axle parts myself, as I do not think nor believe 

details as such are even made for us in this hobby BUT, I'm not complaining, I'm saying it as I enjoy 

seeing just hot far I can push myself, to make different details like this!










Passenger side tire, rotor, brake, all the lines and ALL the fittings for that side, as well as brake 

line "hard line" to mount made and placed on rear differential casing.... The "hard" brake line in 

silver, has a mid-line "T" fitting to have the line front the master cylinder come down to it from a hard 

line ALSO to have a fitting to have a hose to meet this "T" fitting...... A LOT of "line-work", hard 

piped, and fittings to hose and such..... the "hose" you'll see from me, won't be "braided" its all as 

factory in this builds, as "rubber", right to the brass fittings that I make myself!










Just the other side....










Same side bit better view maybe..... You can see my rubber brake line hose from the hard pipe on the 

rear, to the caliper on the rotor!

In these views, you may be able to also see, the "mount brackets on either side from the ends of the hard 

pipe to the hose that goes to the calipers..... The hose is needed for the knuckle movement of the 

steering axle.










A bit better side-to-side of the axle, showing a good view of the mid-line "T" that will connect to a 

hose that goes to the master cylinder.










Over all view..... Not to bad for a couple hours work! Front axle is ready to be installed on the truck 

frame! BUT I have to get the rear one in the same shape first as then after that comes the shocks to the 

suspension, for the front. (Those shocks I didn't use on my truck), may come into use on this truck 

remember this one is stock height, my truck wasn't stock height! -We'll see!

I'm pleased so far! More to come as I've made progress!

ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

So as I promised, MORE progress has been made..... To start out, as you all VERY WELL KNOW by now, I have a few of these trucks! (3).... BUT because of the difference from one to the other, I had to find ways to make things "happen"..... This is where it gets FUN! 

I went and looked through the parts I had for the "stock" frame to the short step-side bed truck (I wasn't going to be using this frame on my "Dads" truck, I did however use the stock frame on my truck!) BUT that was due to Dads having a long 8 foot "straight" bed (Sweptline is what Dodge called them). But anyway, the frame on Dads truck I choose the resin version I had, as I need the styrene version for HEAVY frame modifications on the frame rails to handle a utility bed. Meaning, the factory frame that came with my Dads truck model was of the short step-side bed, and wasn't going to be used on this particular truck! WHICH, is what I'm getting too here. 

That short frame, I needed the inner fender wells from it, to fit onto the resin frame (was resin cast without them) SO, I get out my handy razor saw, only to find that particular blade too wide to make the cuts needed to remove just the inner fender wells, without "hurting" the frame all too bad (I want to save it for a rainy day!) SO, off to look for a more suitable way to remove them, and went looking through my handy blade selection I have for thee ole Exacto knives I got.... Found a "keyhole" type blade, thin and pointy at one end with some serious teeth on it. Will do the trick! I get out my pin vice, drill a hole just big enough to whittle the keyhole blade, in through it to begin "sawing".....

Here is the frame, BEFORE I began all this:



















Clean, nicely cast, it ought to donate well to the cause.....and it did!










Left the frame a little bit of a mess (I'll have to clean it up), BUT it donated the inner fender wells I need for Dad's truck......










BOTH inner fender wells, came off nicely, and I got one cleaned up right away to see what all might be involved, I'm glad I choose to do this the way I did, I kept the donor frame for something later, and gained the needed inner fender wells for under the hood of my Dads truck in this build!

More to come right after these short messages! ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

-So, while I was thinking on how I was gonna go about the added inner fender wells, I got to thinkin', I probably ought to get that steering box on the outside of the drivers side frame rail, as once the inner fender well is in place, getting to that or making the inner fender well fit, this be thee BEST time to get that in place!




























A picture to show a bit of "depth" of the actual added detail:










Then in these pictures I went ahead and did some fine "clean-up" of the edges around the wheel openings in the floor pan to take the inner fender wells without a problem....










The seen pencil line on the frame rail "side" is the location of the CENTER of the axle placement on the suspension, to center the wheel in the opening, and center of the fender itself on the body, and be even on both the front and the back, spacing. This WILL disappear when the frame and underside is painted, BUT will guide me, when I go to tape off the location as to where the axle will glue to the leaf spring, and allow me to glue it in place when the time comes. ALL the mounting locations will be taped off before the frame is painted!










EVERYTHING is looking good about now! SO, stay tuned! More to follow!


----------



## -Hemi-

Then once I sat the frame aside, I began trying to "fit" the passenger side inner fender well in place on the frame. Only to find that the stock resin cast opening, was to large to add it as I removed the plastic one from its frame. I wasn't going to cut the floor pan of the plastic one, in order to fit it here, (be difficult to mud it in to look the part, SO, I went and added shim plastic to the inner fender wells, and a small section of angle plastic, to "glue" to the adjoining floor pan! They look a bit rough, had filed the first one (passenger side) right after its removal and before the drivers side was removed....










One filed up nicely and one was removed, and then this picture was taken!



















Contoured GREAT, and corners "notched" to fit around the frame rails!










Un-cleaned edges on the angle plastic mount..... BUT it is notched here too!

Then came the FUN..... The drivers side! REMEMBER I added that steering box? WELL because of my "detail adding ways" I had a fun time contouring this one, as with my truck in this build, I added power steering lines from the pump on the engine, to the steering box, mounted to the frame! And whats stopping me from doing that same thing to this model? Absolutely NOTHING! SO, having said that, I had to contour the inner fender well on the drivers side, to accommodate both the power steering box, on the frame, AND the power steering lines from the engine, as well as the steering shaft from the steering wheel!!! I added that also to my truck!










It got that treatment as well as the added shims, and angle mounts on both ends!










I have to say "contouring" wasn't too bad to get the inner fender well to sit in the same contour as the frame, the contour trouble area was where that steering box was, BUT, I managed to get it to fit and look good all at the same time. MOST of this detail for mounting purposes, will disappear when the truck goes together as the rear will be covered by the firewall, as well as the front with the radiator core support, and all the detail on it, BUT, is needed "extras" to mount solidly to the frame!










Front of the driver side fender well...... Cleanly done, and ready to be put in place!

More to follow!


----------



## -Hemi-

OK now that BOTH inner fender wells were removed from the donor frame, and cleaned, and then sat up for installing, I got right to it.....










Looking at it from the passenger side of the truck, you can see the opening in the fender well to allow me to add a steering shaft from the steering wheel, as well as all the pipe work from the power steering pump on the motor.










Looking from the drivers side.....Granted, BOTH these pictures show the "open" corners.... I have to go back and "fill" those in. ONLY the opening for the steering will be open when all said and done!

Coming up next, is something NEVER done.... These 2 trucks had never seen each other unless in passing, I took the 2 models to see if the height from one to the other was good for both trucks "stance"!!!!!

Stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

As I mentioned in my last post, I HAD to see what the stance was between the 2 trucks.....










My Power Wagon on the left, Dad's Adventurer on the right!










Under a bit more light......










I say, the stance is PERFECT, my truck was built to sit high, as it was, the real ones were about as you see these 2 models, Dads truck on the right, needs a bit of work to get it where my Power Wagon is, BUT I think this is GREAT!!!!! Mine was was built purposely to sit high (I wanted to go "muddin' in it) Dad's was a "family 4x4 truck" and sit at a high "stock" height as he added slightly bigger tires and rims to his..... 

I'm VERY pleased with this work so far, on BOTH trucks! Got a ways to go on my Dad's, BUT it will happen.... I got to sit and detail up the rear axle for his and then figure out its suspension as well as shocks for both..... Ought to be a fun task! SEEING these last few pictures of both trucks front-to-front like that...... WOW!

As always, more to follow as things are done!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

Just got finished reading some parts of this thread that I had missed. And this is the coolest build !! What makes it even cooler is that it's got heart !
If you know what I mean. It's sort of like my taste in movies. I prefer a true story to fiction. So this sort of falls in that category.
And knowing your attention to detail. I know this has got to be a serious stroll down memory lane for you.

But it nearly makes me sick when I read that you lost an old Interceptor engine like that ! That's enough to make a grown man cry !
Cause if I'm not mistaken, 68 or 69 would have been before they cut back the horsepower on those engines. (I'm sure you would know)
So I can just imagine how wicked this truck would have been. That thing would have climbed a tree,....If the bark didn't slide !

I once knew a guy at this place I worked that had an old Plymouth police car with the Interceptor engine. Can't remember the year. But it still had the ticket light inside. And you couldn't open the rear doors from inside. It looked rather "Plain Jane". With a gold paint job and hub caps. But when he stomped down on the gas. You knew there was something serious under the hood !
It was the only car I ever rode in that had an Interceptor engine in it. And I won't ever forget it.

Can you imagine what it would cost to get one of those engines today ? Probably more than I could ever afford.


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> Just got finished reading some parts of this thread that I had missed. And this is the coolest build !! What makes it even cooler is that it's got heart !
> If you know what I mean. It's sort of like my taste in movies. I prefer a true story to fiction. So this sort of falls in that category.
> And knowing your attention to detail. I know this has got to be a serious stroll down memory lane for you.
> 
> But it nearly makes me sick when I read that you lost an old Interceptor engine like that ! That's enough to make a grown man cry !
> Cause if I'm not mistaken, 68 or 69 would have been before they cut back the horsepower on those engines. (I'm sure you would know)
> So I can just imagine how wicked this truck would have been. That thing would have climbed a tree,....If the bark didn't slide !
> 
> I once knew a guy at this place I worked that had an old Plymouth police car with the Interceptor engine. Can't remember the year. But it still had the ticket light inside. And you couldn't open the rear doors from inside. It looked rather "Plain Jane". With a gold paint job and hub caps. But when he stomped down on the gas. You knew there was something serious under the hood !
> It was the only car I ever rode in that had an Interceptor engine in it. And I won't ever forget it.
> 
> Can you imagine what it would cost to get one of those engines today ? Probably more than I could ever afford.


Don,
Thank you! I mean that sincerely too..... -You could say, I am putting heart into it, yes, absolutely, its got a hold of me in such a way that at the time, (this is the trip down memory lane you mentioned) My Dad & I weren't talkin' over some stuff my mother tried to thump into my head and would not give up.... Kinda closing that gap of time he and I didn't talk.... Make sense? -As thats how it ought to have been! 

And for the truth of it, BOTH these trucks won't be 100% "replica's" as I got planned to make them, BUT they will be DAMN close! As close as I can possibly get them if I have to sit and machine out specific parts to make it as such! (VERY dedicated on these 2!) -I'll take a wild guess here an say when all said and done, BOTH trucks will be about 95% to 98% "replica's" to the REAL counter part they're to represent! I spent the past 6 months searching out ALL the correct parts for each truck and in some cases on details, MADE THEM myself to make it happen! Wasn't till I had all the major stuff, that I began the build.

As far as the loss on the interceptor, YES! I musta cried on an off for 2 weeks after it happen (remember I was then 15!!!!) ALMOST 16! 

But yes, that 440 WAS unscathed, it HAD ALL matching parts to the build of the engine in '68-'69 Fury it came from.... The block numbers all matched it had special heads, it had a special intake, cam, reenforced crank (high RPM type) this thing was thee best 440 if you to EVER get one..... AND the "stock" version was to have 375 HP, and I can tell you right now, this specific engine had damn near twice that amount pf power! I could rooster tail ALL 4 tires in any direction and slide the truck around in the dirt, grass, gravel, you name it as tho it was on ice in the summer time! AND it rip through water over 4 feet deep like nothin'! (yeah I got to play with it, illegally out back of the shop where it was being built, in the evenings, so I did get to drive it, and play a bit, just not 100% legally!!!! BUT, I can tell you, I wanted to drive this thing to school so bad, I can't even tell you..... Was a mean truck, that was my first set of wheels! And easily the most powerful in my home town at the time! -The other "plus" was it was a 4 speed! 

So that feeling you had with the car you rode in that was an interceptor, yeah I know EXACTLY how that feels! (I've owned 2 of them over the years), interceptors that is!

If I were to say what that engine alone was worth today..... Say, it was a "plane-jane" built to interceptor standards "440" with a 4 barrel, you'd be pushing AT LEAST 10 grand! AT LEAST... the parts to them are not cheap! Because the engine I had was all matching number, and was bone stock matching number built from Mopar factory, "Interceptor" I bet you could at least double that 10 grand for that engine..... They had all sorts of "pluses" in them for regular police use, heavy cooling chambers, extras in the heads, larger intake and exhaust valves, heavier valve train. The cam, was more (I am not sure what "degree" it was, but I know it held the intake valve open much longer then a "street" 440 would have.... The crank was forged, heat treated, tempered, you name it..... Build to be punished! It had a dual sump oil pump, (street 440's could only DREAM to have that sump in the oil pan!) And it used a larger oil filter, and was able to have an industrial dual filter adapted to it (I didn't get to do that but had it planned!)

So yeah, I tell ya, more then BOTH of us could afford today, and to think I worked over the span of a month and a half, OK? In that time, "2 weeks" at 8 hours a day, spanned a month and a half to pay forward to the garage owner Don Klink, for the engine! (DAMN I'd do that all over again if I gotten the chance! LOL)


----------



## DCH10664

Oh, I certainly understand. I remember being 16. And being at odds with my parents. And I was quite the hard headed and stubborn 16 year old. Thought I knew it all. And thinking that "old people" like my parents just couldn't understand me. 

Back then my Dad and I were at odds more than my Mom and I. It was only later in life that I come to find out that Dad understood more than I ever gave him credit for. But I guess that's all just part of life. Living, making mistakes, learning from those mistakes, and finally understanding that I am very fortunate to have the parents I have.

And I have built a few models for my Dad. So I know how it is to truly put your heart into a build. One was a 1963 1/2 Ford Galaxie 500. He used to own. The other was a 1959 Galaxie 500 which he still owns today.

But still, the loss of that Interceptor is sickening ! Cause the value of that engine today is more than I paid for my first house :freak:


----------



## -Hemi-

Don,
Its crazy really. To add to this whole story, back then, my mom and Dad were separated, and have been since '86..... Sadly, I was 8 years old. My Mom, always made my Dad out to be "the bad guy" and pounded into my head up till about 6 years ago when she passed, her & I had some outs a bout a year before as I got to thinking, "why"..... WHY was Dad so "bad"? And I came out an asked her that..... and that was like tossing coal on the fire with gasoline on it so to speak..... Which is why she & I wasn't speaking..... BUT this happened in around August, and from then till just before Christmas, I kept thinking and asking questions to my past, "why".....ya know? And sadly, in her defense, I could NEVER answer to myself why my Dad was so bad..... WELL turns out, my Wife in my shop setting at her craft bench, getting ready to fill out Christmas cards..... To me snail mailed to everyone, and something, (I don't know what or why) she mis counted EVERYTHING by one card, See, in the Christmas cards we send out every year she includes a card, and a school picture, every year to family members...... WELL, not only was the card, the envelope, but the picture of my daughter Lily, ALL had one extra..... The wife mentioned this to me and it was like a "sign", I looked and said, "I want the card, and the picture, as well as the envelope".......... I'm about to make something "right"! 

I took the card, addressed the envelope, sat it aside,and then began writing a short message on the left side of the card to my Dad and included a picture of my Daughter his only granddaughter with a message on the back, my wife signed, I signed the card, and I ONLY signed the back of the picture, put in the envelope, and handed it to my wife, and she read the address and I thought she was gonna have a heart attack! LOL

This one action, closed a 20 year gap that Dad & I had going all due to the disrespect my mother tried to pound into my head for 20 freakin' years!!!!! 

This truck build, would have been in about the middle of that span of time.... Why my mother had it out for my Dad in that sense all those years to turn his only Son against him, I'll never know....... shes gone and so is Dad (I lost him last year 2 weeks before his 60th Birthday!) Its been hard but things like this seems to ease that sense of loss I have.....

Almost like not only does it feel as tho he "approves" but the sense of him being around....... its kinda weird! Nothing bad, mind you, but I sense a presence if that makes sense. -Partly to blame on whats fueling this urge to do this build, and have it done by Fathers day.....

In that Christmas Card, the note I wrote included my home phone number and told him to call me when he got the card.... 3 days after it was mailed, the phone rang about 6 PM.... That my friend was the beginning of the end of the 20 year long.........Father & Son feud my mother started! -It was like we picked back up, right where we left off 20 years before.... 

Then, of all things about a year after that, He calls me to tell me (of all people) my Mom wasn't good and was in the hospital! HOW he knew, is beyond me I never asked, but that time was thee first time in 20 years, I stayed with my Dad, in regards to the passing of my Mom..... -Sad he was to see me at a time like that but happy atthe same time to have me and his granddaughter and my family all in the same place, you know? was difficult, BUT was good all at the same time, and that was the complete "end" of the feud. Sadly, I can say this but my Mom I'm sure, rolled over in her grave knowing, that alone brought him & I together that she tried so hard to keep us apart.... And sadly, its not right what she did, but I forgive her for it, as I have no idea why .....They both moved on in life, but to her passing, she tried. And honestly, for what I know of my Dad the last years of his life, he wasn't what she tried to make him out to be to me all those years, by a long shot. I mean really, they were together from '77 till '86, so..... Something was "there" but I never got a chance to ask either one anything about it....

What really gets me, is I never thought just how much alike Dad & I are its almost scary..... Right down to both of our "eating habits"!!!!!! 

Besides the models, and the real cars between him & I, what really keeps me going is, the fact that I look at my loss with him, like this, he approved of who I was, and trusted that I got the same internal respect for myself, and became the man he'da had me be, and had approved of it (difficult to type out), and was at peace with that. Now, I carry on, what he left me with..... The part I have a difficult time with is my Daughter, she didn't get to know "Pap" as well as I would have liked it to be..... BUT she knew him, remembers him, and knows he loved her.... and thats all I need to help me not think of what I wish could have been.....

My wife and my Daughter both show an interest in this build, knowing "why"....... as they know this story first hand, and whats fueling me to see it through!


----------



## DCH10664

Unfortunately I understand what it is to have my Mom trying to turn me against my Dad. But fortunately I was 23 when they split up. And realized it was just her pain, and the loss of a 27 year long marriage, talking. 
Strangely enough, she would verbally bash him to no end. But if anyone else said anything bad about him, she would defend him.
Dad was a good man in every respect. But he let a woman turn his head. A mistake that he has paid dearly for, in so many ways. But as you know, "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned".

I'm sure it was so much tougher on you at such a young age. It is truly a shame that you lost 20 years with your Dad. But I'm sincerely happy that you finally brought the feud to an end. And got to know your Dad. 
I suspect (not prying) that you came to find out your Dad was a good man. Despite the failure of his marriage. And regardless of who may have been at fault. Let's face it,....we have all made mistakes. And have all done things we regret. But that doesn't make us bad people. That makes us human.

I think your wife was right. Maybe it was a "sign". And I'm glad you took that sign and ran with it to make things right. And to save yourself the regret of not having done it while you had the chance.

I may not know you personally, buy I am genuinely happy to know you done the right thing. And won't have to live with the regret of passing up the chance you had. You done the right thing. And I'm happy for anyone that sets right, a wrong. Especially one so significant and meaningful.
Again, this build has heart ! And thank you for sharing the story behind it.


----------



## -Hemi-

Don,
Yeah, you got a damn good point, I was young.... and I realize that! BUT my Mom was just the opposite shes talk crap, and allow others to as well, when sadly, I hate to say this My Dad caught her cheating on him, with my half brothers father..... -Difficult to admit, but because my Dad wasn't about to stand for it, he was the "bad guy" for leaving, and sadly had I been in the same situation, I'da done the exact same thing he did!

Like I said he & I are a lot alike in that way, and mind-set.

BUT this whole build is fueled by this because the feud was began around '88-'89, I was to have my learners permit to drive in '93 (15) been 16 in '94..... SO, that gives you a time line when Dad owned the '79 and I was building the '78..... Kinda away to show just how close "interest" he & I were even during a feud! Not that the trucks were identical..... BUT they were VERY similar, just his & I "taste" differed enough to let me have a high setting truck and he wanted to keep his family use "stock" but ABLE..... if that makes sense with little added things here and there. Really, when he was MY age (back then) it would have been no different! -Just an older truck then a '78 is about the only difference (My Dad back in '70 or '71 owned a '70 Dodge "Dude" that my Grandmother got him to drive back and forth to school his 11th and 12th grade years in school! It how ever had a 440 in it too, just not an "Interceptor"..... -Yeah just knowing he had and owned a "Dude" makes me SICK, lucky turd he was, (Thanks Gram! LOL) I used to rib him all the time on that truck due that he "loaned it" for a night to my uncle (his brother) and it got wrecked....... -I told him, did it teach ya anything? Hell no it didn't he then wound up getting a Caddy, and he loaned that one too to the same brother but knew if he wrecked that one their would have been hell to pay........

I could go on forever in those 4 years with my Dad and the things I knew, and he too knew on me, that we would set and aggravate each other about..... Was all in good honest Father & Son fun.... cause we both know how to take it as well as dish it out. with any of the family on that side of my family.......

But this build on these models, now EVERYONE that reads it, has a pretty good idea on whats behind it pushing me, and fueling the build.....

I appreciate all the replies.thanks for reading!


----------



## DCH10664

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed (don't know if that still works once you get older. Like it did when we were kids) and hoping you make your self appointed June 21st dead line. Will be looking forward to seeing your progress.

On another note. I enjoy seeing things between the two trucks that are the same. As well as the differences. But even if I did know which truck was yours. It would be easy to guess.
I think it's only natural that any young kid would want to have the jacked-up Four by four. That runs like a rocket sled, and makes the other guys envious. While making the pretty girls want to ask for a ride !
But the older man is going to want things nice. But still keep it practical. 

Can't wait to see these two completed.


----------



## -Hemi-

Ya, you bet. you'da been right, I wanted a muddin' truck and got one with a hell of a power plant in it, and Dad well, got the family truck with a little "looks" to it, but kept practical.....

ALTHO during the time I had with Dad, he and & talked a little 'bout these 2 trucks and he was a bit envious on what I was building. and he knew where it was going as far how the build was and what it looked like outside of the garage where I was building it.... He yold me numerous times, he'da LOVED to have the frame under my truck as a rolling chassis as the one he had was built as a lighter truck from the factory, the Power Wagons were built as brutes..... BUT then he told me, he had no reason to have it, just because he wanted didn't mean he really "needed" it and we both laughed, I just said, YEP girls woulda loved it, and the guy my own age would hated me for having it. or wanted to be me with it..... (Yeah I knew what I was creating! LOL) So didn't Dad! LOL

Don, I got to ask, have you seen my current REAL truck?


----------



## DCH10664

No. I haven't seen any real trucks of yours.


----------



## -Hemi-

-We'll have to fix that.... here ya go.....










And the little girl in the picture is my daughter..... We were headed out to play in the mud with the '67......


----------



## DCH10664

WoW !! Now that's a serious truck there ! I have to be honest here. I wasn't sure this was a factory truck. Because I've never seen one of these that was four door. I thought possibly this might be a well done custom job. But after a google search, I seen it was the real deal.
You sure don't see these everyday. They must be rare.
So give me the run down on this beast,....What's it got under the hood ??


----------



## -Hemi-

Don,
WELL first off this truck its a '67 Dodge Power Wagon D-200. Its an ex.G.I. edition! Its a 8,200 pound truck, was made as a towing truck, it would pull ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that came with a Military style Pintle hitch. This truck has a full submersible cab, with snorkel, and the whole nine yards, I HAVE all this thats a simple wing-nut bolt on.... The engine is a standard Mopar B block 383, with a 4 barrel "Holley" its stock this way too, Mopar made carburetor plate to accept the Holley instead of a Carter. Closed off air cleaner with opening short under-hood snorkel, that is for regular use outside of having the snorkel put on and the opening closed almost like a large vacuum cleaner hose to the under cab snorkel. It had an out-of-order "flat on the fly" set up that I plan to get repaired, BUT I got rims for it that aren't numbers matching to the truck as you seen in the picture. (I have all 5 military rims and tires for it.) Which of course are Military "Bead-lock".... I just thought it look better with other then flat black rims as the G.I versions are. Both front and back has 8,500 pound winches. The rear one, I removed, due to being a bolted in version, and the wiring was shot. The front one however works GREAT (NEVER used to pull me out), BUT was used to haul my Step-Sons Ford out when he attempted to follow me one time and a couple of dumb friends when I told them all not too..... Their trucks was not build for what I was doing with thee old Grandad here LOL 

Then to add to this the 383 in it is backed by an Allison 9 speed transmission. (it shifts just like a 10 wheeler dump truck)..... YOU can WALK faster then this thing moves in 1st gear! -But will pull down a house! (or go straight through it) you pick the choice here LOL

Its got 2, "100" gallon fuel tanks, I've only have ever filled one to 3/4th full! AND has a cross-over pipe with a valve to shut off one tank! -Almost like a "reserve" set up.

Now the fun part, an ex. Co-workers brother got it as a Army retirement gift..... Once he retired, picked it, and has had it for a number of years, he wanted to sell it due to it being his 8th vehicle on his insurance........ He had it for a number of years and had it painted as you see it right now about 12 or 13 years ago..... It was all painted "Olive Drab Green, with flat black rims for most of its existence! NEVER any body work to date has been done!

This one being thee oldest, His brother my co-worker at the time told me about it and during lunch one day we went to see it.... I drove the thing around the city, and asked what he wanted for it. ready for this?



$1,200 bucks! -HELD it for me for a year and a half off his insurance till I had the cash for it..... I've had it now just over 2 years, and its done a bit of muddin' (as I'm sure you know) and has gone to a few (3) truck pulls, and has gotten me 2nd placements consecutively...... ONLY beaten by a '80 Dodge Power Ram, set up for truck pulls with a supercharged 440, and only beat me by 3 freakin inches at that!

I have replaced 2 cross members in the frame, and the main fuel line. As well as put some different rims and tires on it.

Its got a full interior, (I can legally haul/transport 8 people into ANY state), and because its got a series of "G.I. plates" under the hood, and on the edge of the driver door, its legal height at what you see, a whoopin' 40 inches to the floor boards! And I "lowered" it just by change of tires and rims a bit, as with the military tires and rims its a little higher then it is, right now!

Makes New England winters so much more fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664

Jeez Louise what a beast of a truck !! I bet this thing just laughs at a New England winter. After talking to Dad, I was thinking this might be a military issue vehicle. Because it was so unusual, I sent the pic to my Dad. 
He was at one time stationed at Fort Richardson in Alaska. And he said he had seen several of these. As they were used as base vehicles. He didn't mention them having snorkels. But I doubt they needed them in Alaska.
He said the truck was nearly indestructible. And pretty much unstoppable. And that they were used often to transport men out to remote locations over some pretty tough terrain.
So yep, you sure got a beast of a truck there ! So I guess it turns out that even though you lost the Interceptor truck. You still ended up with a mean machine to play in the mud with !


----------



## -Hemi-

Sure is..... I LOVE it tho.... And yes, the New England winters make it FUN to own! 

I have to say, when you mentioned "rare" well if you think about it, sort of..... How many still exist from '67 in that shape, and plated for everyday use!? (its my Daily driver truck!) 

BUT the location it came from was in the south.... Same Base Steve's brother Tim was in when he retired from the Military....

But anyway, this truck, has a 6 inch thick STACK of history papers with it, EVERYTHING done to the truck, cataloged, everywhere its been, cataloged, I got its service papers, what its done, where is gone, Also ALL of its "Mechanical servicing" by Chrysler warranty! I'll have to look, BUT I do not think it was "new" to the USA Military in '67 with the snorkel... I think that was added by a Mopar dealership a few years later during a service call the truck had, I'll have to look, I think I read that was added in '70, or '71.

But yeah My wife she'd LOVE to drive it and I'm scared...... for the other people LOL AND she can't drive stick, nevermind a 9 speed with a splitter! I do plan to teach her, BUT not untill she has HER OWN "4 speed" or "5 speed"...... Shes NOT learning to drive stick, in my truck, NO WAY....... 

All I'll hear, I hate that thing, I hate that thing its to big............ WELLLL, why didn't you drive your own, ohhhh people seem to just WANT to get outta my way in it.............

I'd just sit quietly...... LOL She loves to complain its to big of a truck for her, she has a hell of time gettin in the thing, BUT...... If she could drive it, I can hear it now..... And I tell ya, this is EXACTLY what it be too! LOL

ANYWAY, it is sort of rare, as ya said, but there were a lot of them made! I know of 3 others pretty close by (NOT sure if they're G.I. versions of the truck, but they are Dodge Power Wagon W-200's with a crew cab......NOT sure whats in them as I seen them sitting in a parking lot, so, couldn't say if they have the Allison trany or stock Mopar ya know? As if they were running, you could hear the drive shift..... Which I have to say, I haven't done a whole lot to the transmission in mine, checked advancements on the clutch, and tightened up some slack in it, so it engages a bit sooner to give it a more in your face clutch response...... But other then that, it shifts great, (Wife couldn't EVER tell me it shifts hard), as its like moving a spoon handle around in water.... smooth! But by golly, you let off the clutch about an inch worth and shes grabbin the gear upon launch! So yeah I adjusted it a bit to have a said "wicked clutch".... 

Nice thing on it, ain't NO ONE in the family that can jump in hook 'er in gear and take off with it. Sure most the wife's family knows how to drive stick, but that 9 speed with a splitter gets 'em every time..... and I have to say, I LOVE that fact! Her son and youngest brother thought they were gonna run off with it a couple times, as a joke till they couldn't get it to start (I park it in the high side of the Allison), which until down shifted, will NOT allow it to start even with the clutch depressed!


----------



## DCH10664

BTW, I didn't intend to send your build thread off course with all my questions and comments. But I love hearing about old cars and trucks. And the stories behind them. It's just interesting to me.


----------



## -Hemi-

No big deal Don, really, I too, when I got something to add, I don't care so..... Its all good!

It'll get back to the regular scheduled program when I got more pics to add to the build itself so.... at this point, its just commentary....


----------



## -Hemi-

Well after a bit of time and a good weekend to keep me out doors a bit, I actually got a bit done to the truck in the evening! 

So, without going on an on, hows about a look see to what I did!?










Seen here, all "clear coated" shiny...

Frame got painted, and clear coated! Sadly, however the paint on this frame is a bit "odd" looking. I think due to the frame being resin for one, and 2, the paint when I went an cleaned up the air brush, seemed a bit "think" I guess, as it was left over from a pre-mix I done a while ago.... Was flat paint, and With my dad he had "undercoated" every vehicle he owned so..... The frame got a slightly different treatment, I'm not sure what that was to consist of, BUT was flat black as told to me by my uncle!

SO, with knowing that, I clear coated the flat black frame, and then allowed that to dry and went back and dry brushed dullcote onto the just the frame rails and cross members.



















Dullcote added to the frame and cross members!

More to follow these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

Then while at that painting, on the frame, I got the steering box, painted and detail painted, all in the while AFTER the spray painting was done, as the steering box would have been a cast iron steel color. Which, was unpainted like the color of a unpainted transmission (they're normally a matching color of bare cast iron) 










Then a bit different view showing detail painting I did:



















These 2 pictures show the gloss black bell crank that needs a ball joint, rod to go from the open hole, to the jointing, steering bell crank, on the axle spindle.... 

I have yet to make this part.... This won't be made to fit till the axle is ready to go into place on the front suspension!

More to follow after these short messages....

Enjoy!


----------



## -Hemi-

While that was all setting and curing drying paint, or glue.... I got the transfer case loose from the donor frame, to refurbish to useable standards. Just like the transmission will be and the steering box, the transfer case would have also been a cast iron color of steel.










Cast-on detail wasn't real bad, BUT it needed something more..... A good ole oil/grease pan was needed (factory detail part was merely "flat" and was a 2 part detail all together, With the added "pan" detail painted bare steel color, as it would have been, I made the part from 2 small sections of plastic sheet, one thicker then the other as the "lip" would not have been real thick anyway, BUT the sump in the pan, would have been..... I have yet to add one last detail to this part, as it needs a drain cock for transfer case fluid changes.....










Short message, more to follow this one!


----------



## -Hemi-

SO, as I had firstly spoke to the uncle, this truck of my Dads, got some decor, added to it, firstly (I should have known) was the stock valve covers, removed, and replaced with chrome ones that were OEM chromes covers that were Mopar made.....











Then if you look, I added the distributor, and the exhaust manifolds. This truck, unlike mine kept single side exit exhaust. Meaning, I will have to make a cross-over pipe to go from the passenger side manifold, the the drivers side, in a "Y" pipe.....

Not sure what oil filter Dad may have used over the years, BUT I added mine to his truck as tho it was a OEM "Mopar" replacement part, in white. IF I can find a "Mopar" oil filter decal, before the engine is ready to go into place, I may add it to the part.... If not, "white" is good enough as the decal depending on location, wouldn't be easily seen anyway!










The other side of the engine, missing the exhaust manifold, it was drying when this picture was taken. I did however get the starter in place, and if you look closely, you can see the carburetor linkage and return spring in place.

The one thing this truck have had, was the California Omissions items, I KNOW without asking anyone that my Dad had removed these, (wasn't required to be inspected in the state of Pennsylvania.) SO, those parts will be omitted from the build!










A shot of the back of the engine. I have to add the PCV valve, and hose, as well as some other small things. I have to add the transmission fluid dip-stick not seen here, as well as paint the transmission, (I wait till last to paint the transmission as I use it as a "handle" to hold the engine while detailing it.)










A NICE head on view of the engine. A Mopar 360 4 barrel..... I need to get the holes drilled for the plug wires, and add in wire looms.... Those are next to be completed! -I also need to make an oil dip-stick that will be added to the left side of the front, of the engine.

A short and sweet update to follow....


----------



## -Hemi-

And for now..... Last but not least, I was working on the frame and got to looking, theres a nice location for the spare tire! I took the last tire I had,and got it ready for a spare on Dads truck that will be placed in the stock location....

The tire however, wasn't the best tire, the hole was trimmed (or so it looked) that the rims I needed to put into it would not fit, SO, that gave me the idea to take this 5th tire I had to make an actual detail part with it!

Dad himself, did not have a matching rim for the spare, BUT what he did do, was take an old Steel wheel, and have it painted, (NOT sure if it was paint, or if he had it powder coated like he did with the spoke'd rims) But it was in fact "white" so..... I took a spare one I had a as an extra, that matched no other steel wheels I had, painted it white and it got glued into a matching tire......










Rim glued in, center drilled out.....










looks pretty good! My next treat to this, is drilling out ALL the lug nut holes! It would have any lug nuts on it, as a spare, right? 

ENJOY for now! More to follow when progress is made!


----------



## DCH10664

Some absolutely beautiful detailing here ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
BTW, I remember when I was younger and we lived in Chicago. My Dad used to have all his cars under coated and rust proofed as well. He used to always take them to a company called Ziebart. I did a google on it. And the company is still in business.


----------



## -Hemi-

Don,
I tell you this truck has to be thee most difficult model truck I've done yet (possibly thee most difficult model I've EVER done)....

I say this as over the years, I've built something to the tune of 10 or more of these trucks, lost 'em all in a house fire sometime ago, BUT I tell you, just because of how I'm building this single one, no big block, no 2x4 drive, different details all around from the "Power Wagon looking truck the Little Red Express, is, makes for a lot of work changing things.... NOT that its not fun (I truly am having a blast) BUT, these trucks are so easy to "lift"......its not even funny! Thats why I should have started this one FIRST LOL 

BUT thats not to say I'm not having a blast, as I'm learning a bit on how my Dad would and did things on his vehicles....

When I worked at the garage, EVERY CAR I painted, I also undercoated, with something to the tune of drying "tar" on stationary parts, if it "moved" it got something called Steel-Tech, which is a rust preventing "blackening" chemical that turned silverish steel "black"..... and the moving area heavily greased, and or oiled.

The undercoating was shiny, like gloss black paint, BUT the steel tech looked like a flat black color of gun bluing..... Which is what ya see here, WHY dad did that to the frame, I do not know, but the uncle told me he did nothing but complain how difficult it was to do, BUT how well it looked..... 

Which I talked to my uncle tonight on the phone, again, and asked about other small details on this truck and or any vehicle, and turns out I have to go back and paint that oil filter..... -Never knew it, but my Dad was an avid "Fram" user..... Thats what filter EVERY car got that he changed the oil in so.... I'll be painting that filter on the 360 seen above from white to orange! -AND I think I do have a decal to add the "Fram" lettering to it!

I tell ya Don, PA winters, will rust the floorboards out from under any thing if not "treated" properly...... might explain why and how my Dad had the old vehicles he had, and last so long!


----------



## DCH10664

John,
I'm sure you are having some frustrating moments with this build. But I also have no doubt you are getting a lot of personal satisfaction out of it as well. 
I know you are a stickler for details anyhow. But now you are working on a build that has sentimental strings attached. And that adds a whole new element to things.

I understand your Dad being faithful to Fram filters. My Dad also used nothing but Fram filters and Valvoline oil. He swore by it. And often said he wouldn't use Quaker State oil to pour on a dog with the mange, lol.

I also understand harsh winters being tough on a vehicle. Having lived in Chicago and West Virginia. All the salt they use on the roads just eats up a car.
But looking back, I don't know why my Dad was also having his cars undercoated and rust proofed. Cause he never kept a vehicle long enough for it to rust. 
But that's where Dad and I are quite different. I've only owned one new car. And swore I would never buy another. Cause I hate having car payments. But Dad always had the attitude that a car payment was just like having an electric bill. "You're always gonna have one", he would say. And he traded off cars at the drop of a hat. I've seen Dad buy a brand new pick up. Then trade it in on another vehicle 6 months later. And he's still like that. Just last week he traded in his 2014 Chevy pick up for a 2015 Toyota Tundra. He beats all I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## -Hemi-

Well its not exactly "frustrating" moments, its the fact I'd do something a bit differently.... Thats the difference. Dad had and wanted something one way, I do the same thing, slightly different.... Father & Son Syndrome, you might say...... 

Thats what makes it seem, "frustrating" but really, its just because its difficult for me to do "that" part "that" way, when normally, I'd have done it "this" way. make sense?

-The most difficult, is the trucks "stance".... Bugs the ever lovin' crap outta me..... as it was a "low" truck anyway, in real life, Dad added tires and wheels that raised it, and STILL it didn't look "raised".......... and the model, be so damn easy to do such a task..... (I'm so accustomed to "lifting" these trucks, its not funny.)

I have to say, Fram is on EVERY car I own right now, BUT I use Penzoil, as its done me well....

Yeah I too undercoat everything my wifes car is due for it...... We got the car right before the time I went in for surgery so I didn't get to undercoat it as I have everything else..... -Which is coming, hopefully this summer!

Your Dad's funny, trading a '15 Chevy, for a 'yota...... -I'm not sure I could do that UNLESS the Chevy was ratty, and the 'yota was in better "shape" LOL


----------



## -Hemi-

SO..... it has been a few days, the rain stopped and the weather got nice, and ole John had some out door stuff to do and yet got more to continue out doors but I did get a little done!

I took the engine and got the plug wires, and boots in place....










I also got the valve covers on the engine too (I almost forgot that the last I posted), the engine had no valve covers or anything for details up top! The valve covers ALSO got wire looms mounted to them to hold the plug wires!










The wire looms are how I "directed" the wires to lay as they are too!










Just the opposite side!










Back of motor, showing the coil wire "loose".... BUT the coil in place! (The coil, is a in-shop made part! This model (just like my truck in this build) did not come box-stock with a "coil" detail.... The "silver wrap" (mount in real life) was made using scrap BMF!










Coil wire in place!

Up next, is short and sweet (I did not get a lot done to the build so far this week), but one more post to follow, right after these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

Last for now..... I began replicating the firewall. Just like how mine looks, Dads truck was pretty much the same! 










A little bit of wire being done, BUT a lot of holes drilled for wires from the engine, and hoses for the heater.. and battery lines as well.... This is almost ready to have it "fitted" to the frame, like mine was done in my truck! BUT a little detail yet to be done and some touch up paint as well!

Thats it for this quick update, but I guess, something is better then nothing!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

Great detail on the engine ! Looks Fantastic !
What are you using for plug wires ? Actual wire, or styrene rods ? And what exactly is "scrap BMF" ?
I need to pick your brain for this kind of info. So when I get around to building a car with a real engine, I can try this !


----------



## -Hemi-

-Well Don, THANK YOU!

As for materials, The "blue" wire is wire, regular ole Radio Shack, 30 gauge stuff, comes on a roll of 50 ft for like $4 and change, I also have red of the same wire!

Scraps of BMF is left over pieces of Bare Metal Foil, thats normally for doing chrome on window trim, anything thats to be "chrome" gets Bare Metal Foil, BUT its good for other things as well, I make coil mounts, and radiator hose clamps with left over small pieces.

But, "BMF" is short hand for _B_are _M_etal _F_oil 

And really all it is, is a metal "tape" thats got some good adhesive on it, and if you get some, use scissors to cut it, peel it off the backing paper, and stick it lightly onto the model, and "burnish" with a pointed paint brush plastic handle, and lightly polish with a Q-Tip.

I don't "polish" it on the engines...... Its merely to look like a metal "wrap" mount, or a bolt type hose clamp.

I also "turn" my own distributor caps too...... as well as the coil too, thats my own plastic machine work!

OHHH and this motor is my own resin casting, I molded the engine block, transmission, heads, intake, carburetor, and oil pan. (I have resin cast valve covers, BUT I needed chrome ones for this one and I had "kit parts" to use for that! And the exhaust manifolds are kit parts, NOT my resin work. The oil filter is my handy work on the lathe from scrap plastic rod.... "sprue"....Got questions let me know, I'll help ya the best I can!


----------



## DCH10664

Thanks for the info John ! I really appreciate it. I'm also curious to know what you use to make the brake lines 
This stuff will come in handy when I finally get around to doing a model of a real car with a real engine. So I'm just wondering.

BTW, do you think you are going to make your Father's Day deadline ??


----------



## -Hemi-

Don, your more then welcome! -Anytime!

Brake lines, same thing, that however, I'll have to look, as I took some old electronic stuff apart and found that a lot of times the things ARE LOADED......... remember, I am also a model railroader, SO, that being said, I remove electronic stuff for hte trains, LEDs, lights, resistors, variable control knobs (volume POTs, you name it, BUT for the longest time, I'd toss, short lengths of wire in a recycle bin to be hauled in, WELL model cars, give reason to hold onto those 1 foot to 3 foot lengths of thin stuff..... Which is what I use for brake lines.... I got TONS of it (not literally but you know what I mean) saved up now.... ALL organized to the thickness! I'll check it and see what gauge of wire it actually is! It is however BARE wire, no insulation on it, and not because I removed it, it came out of a power supply, that the coating they used was brittle, so. it came clean pretty easily!

I think the brake lines are 28 gauge or close.... NOT as small or as thin as the plug wires tho.... thats the second to the thinnest stuff I use..... I think I have used 32 or even 34 gauge stuff, for wiring harness wrap mounts and such.... AND exhaust pipe "hangers"..... Thats REALLY thin stuff, the thinnest I use actually!

As far as my deadline hell no! LOL I've had to post-pone the build...... I just got the biggest "SCORE" of my shops life LOL I'm remodeling ALL the work benches in my shop right now as it was time and so......... if I can have the shop, some what workable the day before fathers day, I want to sit and do nothing but work on Dads truck..... Right now however, I got one hell of a mess! I got 2 of the old benches taken apart (Melamine) to use as shelving elsewhere, thats 1/2" thick. BUT, the stuff I got, is 1" thick so...... PLUS, it will allow me to make sense of the mess, I used to have a bench here and a bench there, not one have a dedicated "reason". NOW however, I got it that I'll have a computer area, a machine area, an electrical area, and a spray painting area, as well as the walls the bench will cleat too, will support "that" bench..... I got some pictures of it all so......

I currently got the computer area almost done, and the way I'm building it, its all modular done so I can build in sections without disturbing the adjoining one..... I still need to figure out what I have to hang on the wall in that area..... -I just HAD to get the computer in place and running ASAP the day I did it. 

I organize at night for the area that was built.....

I'll have to post pictures of that whole mess! LOL


----------



## DCH10664

John,
That's some good info. Got it all wrote down in one of my many note books. I write down stuff like that all the time. Cause my memory ain't what it used to be.
I know you are busy. So thanks for taking the time to share. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

I'ma night owl, work making noise in the day and its been raining SO, I haven't gotten up at a early hour to fire up the saws.... SO, I'm up late tonight organizing what I have from the existing tear down.... This allows me to make space for whats next, kinda like a Rubix cube. "turn this one, to move that one", ya know? As the space really isn't all that big, I'm just trying to utilize the space better and more efficiently, as well as be user friendly and not a freakin "mess"

I have to look for my wire gauge, that tells what each is, by thousandths of an inch..... That will tell you what to look for (I have a gauge for this) I used it A LOT for ripping things apart that were "junk" for the electrical parts that weren't bad or broken.....


----------



## DCH10664

I guess we are both night owls. It's 2am here. But this is when I can get things done. With everyone else in bed, the peace and quiet helps me to thinks things through.


----------



## -Hemi-

-I've always been. Even when I was working it was nothing to be up till 1 AM and go to bed, and then be up ready for work at 7AM, to be clocked in at 7:30 AM! Have always been high strung that way!

And just as you say, the peacefulness of night, allows more to get "done" or did..... A LOT (and I do mean A LOT) of my finest detail work happens at night, no one to pester me to do this or that...... LOL (Honey-Do list) don't ya know.... -Gotta love 'em!

I got a little done on Dads truck last night (got to about half past full, on my "fill" of organizing, so got a little done on the truck frame..... The drive shaft to go between the transmission and transfer case is made, as well as "fitted" AND I painted a bit on the flat black parts of the frame rails and cross members, it needed touch up in places, as well as I had to "lower" the engine mounts on the frame to lower the engine a bit to get a a decent air cleaner on the carburetor.... AND allow it to fit under the hood....

Pictures to come a little later today!


----------



## -Hemi-

So a little update, not much mind you, but a little..... As you all should know by now, I'm remodeling my shop, and most of the work benches..... Which will make model building and all a bit easier once done! BUT, in the evenings when the noise has to cease, I work on Dads truck in this build, just to keep it going, and not stop on it completely.....

SO, what I have done was searched out a "junk" drive shaft, as Dads truck would have had whats known as a Divorced transfer case, meaning it had 3 drive shafts! One from the transmission, to the transfer case, and then one each, to the front axle and one to the rear axle. The transmission would NOT be bolted to the transfer case on this truck, as it was on mine! BUT, because, I didn't want to cut up a good one, I took the donor frames "front" drive shaft (not the best of quality of details), BUT had half ways decent "u-joints" to be salvaged from it to make the needed one to go from the transmission to the transfer case! REALLY short one I might add, there is no real "shaft" to it..... Mostly all "U-joint" detail!




























Notice, the engine? Its upside down! WELL I had to get the plug wires to the locations in the head in order to make this part happen, the loose plug wires would NOT have allowed me to flip it over like this to "fit" the first drive shaft to the frame! SO, that was a pre-step, I had to do in previous postings of the build, as it all goes together like a jig-saw puzzle!

Thats it for now, More to come on this build as I am able and have the shop in somewhat of a orderly fashion! (I got my work cut out for me!)

Enjoy, for now.....


----------



## DCH10664

Cool ! I learned something new today. I've seen those type of transfer cases before. But didn't that they were called "Divorced".


----------



## -Hemi-

Don,
My grandfather always told me "if you learn at least something once a day, its a good day".....

 GLAD to have taught ya something!

But, yes, they are known (garage talk/speak) a transfer case that has a u-jointed drive shaft between transmission and transfer case as "divorced transfer case" set up.


----------



## -Hemi-

Well guys, As you all know, I have been busy..... Before Fathers Day, as well as this past Thursday, a few know I was in the hospital for a day procedure that came out OK, I'm a bit sore, but to have a stent added to either leg is a bit of a task on the person having it done so. but anyway, I'm doing good and feeling "OK" just a little sore" but handling it pretty well.....

As you all know (or so I thought I've mentioned) I lost my Dad a little over a year ago, now (was a year in March) SO with that, and have had thoughts of him on my mind with the builds a few of you of/from me, this Father & Son build was directed towards this whole thing, and Fathers Day, all I wanted to do was relax, (because I had too) and work on my Dads model in this build (because I could), in honors to him, and thats just what I did!

This is one of those postings, to show a little of a lot of little parts, small details that will lead to much bigger sub-assemblies in the near future!

So with that, I got to thinking how the rear axle needed to go together, and got to looking at where I left off on it. THEN before getting into that looked over the frame to see where I was on that (kind of "reflecting" past work), and where to "pick up" again, so-to-speak....

So, I took the frame, and thought,A LOT had to go onto my trucks frame in this build BEFORE the axle could be placed onto it, (I WAS NOT going to attempt working around a mounted rear axle!)



















Very "end" of the rear brake line. This is the "hard" line that goes to the mount seen mid-frame, to a fitting, that will run forward to the brake master cylinder lower manifold.... The hard pipe itself, has a fitting on it, that carries it through the little angle iron bracket on the frame cross members! This line was made formed and placed for the picture. I had been removed, painted and let dry before gluing in place! The fitting is now brass colored, and the line is steel colored, as these had steel brake lines!










Just like my model trucks frame in this build, the brake line will follow the inside of the frame rails, in the corner of the frame, where it meets the floor boards, all the way to the front. My trucks frame was built this very same way! Only difference is Dads truck was 2 scale feet longer then mine! (He had a full size bed "Sweptline" so.... mine was Step-Side short box.



















As you can see, I went through drilled need mounting holes, and got the copper line ran to be in place, got it all fitted, and then, removed it all to paint:










Which means, this step to getting the rear axle in place is complete! NOW, I got to get the engine in place, with all the exhaust pipes in place in order to get the axle onto the rear suspension! I got a ways to go! (Thats what I get for taking the time to remodel my shop!) BUT the things I have done in it to date, has been much easier, much more user friendly, and way more comfortable to do with it set up as I have it! -SO, that alone makes the time WELL worth the effort involved! -HOPEFULLY LESS "make shift" tables in the near future (Unless they're in MY WIFE'S side of the shop, then, I don't care!) LOL

Engine work coming up next! ENJOY....


----------



## -Hemi-

Well as I mentioned, Engine work was up next......

I had to add a oil dipstick to the 360 in this truck, which was a fun added part (I make them, myself, paint the "tube" install, into/through a left over wire loom and done......










The "chrome" loop is just in front of the valve cover, difficult to see, BUT you can see the shadow of the wire itself, on the engine block, just behind the fuel line! Very fine black line. I will attempt to get a better picture of this next time I snap pictures its such a small detail part!

Then, what took the most "patients" was the engines pullet and belt set up..... What a task! I needed to incorporate the following:

Water Pump
Alternator
Power Steering
Air? Conditioning
Crank
and a single tension pulley

What FUN that was! I took a few "glue Bomb parts, broke factory belts, and removed them, chucked the pulley in the Unimat and left 'er rip.... Spinning the pulleys back "round" again, to wrap Evergreen Styrene around them (as belts) for strength, and then flattened the outer most pulley glue bomb, to use to over lay it onto the rear ones, and make it all fit and look the part.....

I *THINK* I managed to get 'er done!



















Blue pulley to be the crank pullet, black one to be the water pump pulley, the very highest mounted one A/C Compressor pulley, silver to the left of the AC pulley is for the Alternator, and off to the right is power steering MID-mounted silver pulley a tensioner pulley.

I'm NOT 100% sure how this was to all be under the hood of my Dads truck, BUT because his was "stock" and NOT trusting on-line sources as being 100% honest to the stock location, I set it up as best I knew how and look right..... Got to remember this truck is/was after all a 1979 model Dodge! A LOT can be changed over time so..... SO, I tend to go with what little I know added to the know-how on my own truck was, and thinking how it reflect on a slightly different truck a year newer.....

I do think however, I pulled it off! -It really isn't a "detail" thats going to be fully 100% seen when all said and done ANYWAY, so only needs to "look" the part 100% top end! -Which, that I know is 110% accurate!

Tedious little details done, MORE to come as I'm able! Enjoy!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, on Fathers day, and a little bit yesterday, and more will come after tonight..... I did get some done, but could not "handle" for pictures and so, had to wait till I could.....

Our very own "Stray" had posted pictures of his "spare" wheel on a build, and his persistence, on showing me what he had done, I simply did it on this build! I wasn't originally going to "open" the "slots" in the steel rim, BUT....... He persuaded me to do and do it just for looks sake! And with that here is how mine turned out! (THANKS for the inspiration Stray!)

I took this:










To this:










With flash ---^










Without flash ---^

I think it came out GREAT! I like how it looks even tho when all said and done, and in-place on the truck it won't be easily seen! BUT, theres more..... Me, being well, ME, I took it a STEP further!

The truck, has to have a spare tire mount, in the "stock" location under the rear portion of the bed..... SO, I took the frame, and began measuring to make one......










Right now, it doesn't appear to be much, BUT ohhh yeas it is! This "pole" is mounted to a resin frame, NOT glued, its machine screwed to the frame! This will hold it in definitely, BUT I plan to also "glue" it to keep it from rotating over time, WHY? WELL thats why I say its something "more"..... The Spare tire WILL BE REMOVABLE! Once all is done and the mount detail is all added to the pole itself, I plan to go back to where it screw mounts and totally fil in the head of the screw in the top side of the frame thats fitted by means of countersinking the screw and all and will be covered and buried in the frame itself, NEVER to be seen again!

I have yet to paint this as I have some angle plates to add to it to date, so is left bare machined white styrene.










Tire "in-place". just setting there for now! I have to make the cross bar that will have a screw that will thread down into the mount pole that will "pin" the rim with tire to the under side of the bed, AND look as tho it can be removed with a 1/25th scale hand! NOT a screw driver! I however do have a little detail to add to this and then after that it all will get painted. Exception to painting will be the underside of the cross bar that will hold the tire by means of pressure to the rim, I do NOT want the cross bar to have black paint get onto the white rim! SO, only 3 sides of that cross bar will be painted!

More to follow, stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

So while I was working on the engine, and working on the spare tire, I also got to thinking WELL I've got the frame near ready for the rear axle, so why not assemble and detail it as for when I am done with the frame, I'll have the rear ready to go right onto the suspension!

SO, I did.....










Now, as you all reading should know by now, I had been taking parts from a Donor frame, to make all this happen, this rear axle came from that donor frame! Thing is, even in good shape, it was still too narrow to fit right and look right, SO, I had to widen it just a bit 3/32ns per side to getthe width right.... BUT the issue with that came along as I was not using the stock rims or wheel backs! Meaning, I had to make a lot of my own parts to have this all come together. The wheels in the tires and the wheel backs used left NO rear brake drums! I had to turn my own brake drums, to fit the application. Which you'll see better views of in just a bit. BUT adding all that, plus having the narrow axle issue, I had to fit the axle casing with a turned "addition" to get the width right so it went from 3/32nds inch to something to the tune of 5/64th inch to get it close.... SO, I turned one longer piece about 2 and 1/2 the needed length that way I had the same diameter addition for both sides! OR some for error.....

Once I had all that assembled and ready to go, the detail adding was next! I took the rear, and added "L" angle brackets to hold the hard brake line plumbed on the rear axle, to these brackets on either side, drilled and then fitted with the pipe itself. Once glue was dry, I took and then fitted the ends of each with fittings, and ran into the rear of the brake drum housing. And then let alone to dry, for an hour or so, and once ready, slid the fittings to their proper locations in the line CA glued them, and let that to dry.... Once dry ALL got painted in-place. Brackets painted gloss black to match that one the rear axle. The lines painted steel, as per factory Mopar. And fittings painted brass, as per materials they're made from, and then from the brackets to the brake drum housing "rubber" for hoses......










That large "brass" fitting seen next to the rear axle "pumpkin" is the fitting that will have a hose running from it, to the little cross member bracket fitting on the frame that will have a hose going from one location to the other. You can reflect this detail on my truck in this build, both were the same but slightly different. NOT by a lot tho..... I think mine was on the other side of the pumpkin, but the frame bracket was in the same location.....










Other side, same thing.....

Over-all it looks really good! Detail is spot on to a real truck of the same type and everything is just...................... pleasing to date! I'm happy thus far with everything......

Then as you all know, I made my own belt system set up for this truck, last you seem there was no power steering pump on the belt cluster, that has been remedied.....










I got to paint the "cap" to it flat black, and this whole detail assembly will be ready to go onto the engine!

One step closer to getting the engine in the bay..... THEN I'll be able to begin running exhaust pipe!

Thats it for now, more to come when progress happens! Enjoy!


----------



## -Hemi-

Well its been a little since I've added any updates. Just a few "short" ones, but no less........"PROGRESS"!!!!!

SO, As you guys know my last posting, I was working on making a removable spare tire mount. WELL, its done, and on the model! Took a bit to figure out how I was going to go about it! But, its in-place!










The "pole" was turned on the lathe as you know, but the ring base, was a part I had to drill out a center hole, and then pop the scrap through a hole punch to get the roundness of it, slightly filed the hole as the drill bit I used was undersized, so I could "fit" the part to the pole and then off to glue it to the frame as well as the pole with a good CA on the trucks frame (remember the frame is resin) and the pole is styrene! SO, once the frame CA dried, I glued the ring to the pole with Tenax 7R!

Then while that was sitting and drying, I worked on the firewall. Now this was FUN, as I had to make an identical copy of the one I made in my truck (in real life, on the 2 trucks, they would have been VERY close the same!) SO, I had to take my Power Wagon truck, and literally "copy" it, a second time!



















That looks pretty good (There is ONE, difference!) I had thought my Dad, (being "Dad") and thinking, I knew him, and I did....... BUT, in normal things with him, he would HAVE removed the A/C, for the power consumption it used. BUT to hear my uncle, he tells me Dad NEVER did it on this truck! Which, surprised me to hear, as I know for a fact this was one of VERY FEW that Dad didn't remove the A/C compressor from! SO, with the firewall detail, I'll be adding the heater core hoses and fittings (like I did on my truck, BUT I'll also be adding the A/C piping too, that runs from the compressor to the firewall! (Meaning, I'll have running pipe from the front of the compressor to a condensing radiator near the standard radiator!) SO, a little "extra" detail being added over-all, BUT the extra fittings to the firewall as well and I have yet to add them!

So, while some of the paint was drying,and CA drying from the added wiring to the firewall. I got to working on the belt set up on the engine, A/C compressor added, as well as the power steering, and alternator. This all looks GREAT! Alternator is painted so, the internal wires are seen between the cooling ribs of its casing, as well as "drilled" for the wires that lead off of it, just as I did on my Power Wagon model. The blue wire runs to the coil, and back to the firewall. The red wire on the alternator runs to the battery, and across the radiator core support. (I have to get that all detailed up pretty soon too!)



















-and now to top it all off, I'm working on adding valve stems to the rims on Dads truck! I haven't yet gotten pics of that yet, BUT, they are drilled for them, and 2 or 3 have them in place! -Thought I'd let everyone know, I did choose to add them, as I said, they are drilled with having the hole smaller to "press fit" the valve stem, and because on Dads truck the tires are solid vinyl, I drill partly into them and press the wire "valve stem" into the vinyl to "grab" and hold in place without glue!

More to come as progress happens! -Enjoy!


----------



## DCH10664

WoW ! You have made some great looking progress while I've been away. I think the spare tire mount looks great. And the slots in the rim really make a BIG difference ! I also like the details you put into the rear end. As well as the alternator and power steering pump,....Looks very good ! You truly have an eye for details. And the skills to go along with it !


----------



## -Hemi-

Thank You Don! I had to take it easy for a bit, as I had a couple stents done in the hospital so.. this was the Thursday before Fathers Day so, what a PERFECT way to slow me down a bit and do what I sat out to do. work on Dads model truck in this build......

I been slowly getting back into the swing of things with the remodeling, but going slow to watch as the groin muscle is still a little sore but doing OK.... At night doing a little organizing, and even some modeling (I have NOT touched that work bench my modleing bench is as its going to stay, its where and where its mounted too (hinged) that will have things added, but the work surface itself, will remain and left alone for me to do model work all at the same time and I have no real plans to change that surface.... Its the one that finally talked me into doing the surrounding ones so....

Anyway, much appreciated my friend! More to come!


----------



## -Hemi-

well, as a few know, i've been in a firework accident, and have been healing, so, i thought i'd post a pick or so taken the day after my last doctors appointment.....










Me while in the hospital, looking like a deer caught in the headlights.......:blink:










This one taken the day after my last doctors appointment, and one coming up this Thursday......

I omitted the gory ones, I got a split chin from it, 9 stitches in there, (the black mark on my chin) is burnt edges, with some healing the stitches there have been removed. then in the pictures the burns on my chest...... and as well bandaged up hands......

outlook tho, is good. i am kinda sorta right handed, (was ambidextrous at one time but now favor my right) also due to a long time ago work-related accident. But, I was told that in the end, I should regain almost all control and movement except for my left-hand pointer finger tio, as its been amputated to the first knuckle, the vey end of that finger.


----------



## DCH10664

For some reason there are no pictures at all on your last post. But even without seeing it. It sounds pretty bad. Sounds more like you stepped on a land mine than a fireworks accident !
I certainly hope you make a speedy recovery with as little discomfort as possible. I will be praying for you.


----------



## -Hemi-

Not sure Don, what happened but they ought to be fixed now......

Thanks tho! I appreciate it, and will be around as it is difficult to type.... but I do manage.............slowly!


----------



## DCH10664

Hope you are recovering well. Praying for you.


----------

